# Military personal- What watch are you wearing?



## Sudman

I met a soldier just back from Afghanistan - 1st tour and this brave soldier was wearing a G shock 'Rescue' and it got me wondering?
Any current or past military personal that could share w/ us the watch they wear in the field or on tour of duty?
What theater that watch was when on your wrist?
Or a watch that just went through 'basic'?
Thanks for your contribution to this thread!
Thanks for your contribution and bravery to our nation!
God Bless.....


----------



## Tiggercat

A Timex Ironman got me through basic training and a little beyond, but after it died when dropped onto a carpet from a height of about three feet, I was convinced to move on. 

A Swiss Army Renegade took me through the rest of my enlisted time, and held up very well.

As an officer now, I typically fall back on a couple atomic G-Shocks on bracelets or a variety of Seiko divers. My biggest preference when things matter is the G-Shock, because they fix my pet peeve. It's common for leaders, whether officer or NCO, to insist that the correct time is whatever their watch says. Since so many soldiers set their watch ahead, it always causes confusion. With an atomic G-Shock, I can calmly state that my watch is kept accurate based on the US government's official timekeeper, hence, my watch is correct. It really annoys colonels, but there's not much argument after that. b-)


----------



## TimeOnTarget

I wore a G-Shock MTG 910 first tour to Afghanistan back in 2003. Breitling B1 and Yes ZULU in Iraq 2006-2007.





































Wore this for awhile









Currently wearing this


----------



## RCM83

Last deployment I wore a Suunto Mil XLander, G shock 6900 MS, Marathon SAR, and G shock Mudman.

This time I'm planning on bringing my Suunto X10mi, Nite MX10, Resco Patriot, and a Casio Pathfinder....maybe a g shock or two in there as well but not sure which yet


----------



## DanielG

I went through basic with a Timex of some sort. I believe it was one of the Ironman types but that was '87.
I got a Citizen Wingman as a graduation present from flight school and wore it from then, '90, in Iraq in '91, Korea in '93-'94. I believe that's when I upgraded to the titanium Citizen Skyhawk and wore that for Bosnia in '97-'98.

Today I wear a Breitling Aerospace as my daily wear, jeans watch.


----------



## mike_123850

Here are a few links for you:

G shocks in action Part VII

G shocks in action Part VI

More G Shocks In Action Part V (USAF edition)

More G shocks in action Part IV (modem users do not click on this thread).

More G shocks in action Part III

More G shocks in action Part II

G-shock / Army / Military Pictures

G Shocks in Action Part VIII (timex, pathfinders, and other included too).

G shocks in Action Part X (Mega edition)

Mike


----------



## HercDriver

Wore a G-shock when I enlisted in '88; that stayed with me until the mid-'90s when I was issued another G-shock after I went to Navy Dive School. Shortly thereafter my wife got me a Citizen Aqualand (which I still wear, occasionally) for diving, in conjunction with the G-shock. Finished flight training in 2000, and got a Citizen Eco-drive aviation watch, which I wore a lot for about a year, but it was so scratched after that that it stays in a drawer somewhere. In 2006 I got an Omega X-33 under their military pilot program; so now I mostly wear the X-33 and the Aqualand.


----------



## Sudman

TimeOnTarget said:


> I wore a G-Shock MTG 910 first tour to Afghanistan back in 2003. Breitling B1 and Yes ZULU in Iraq 2006-2007.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wore this for awhile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently wearing this


These are great pics- thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## tnerbo

As a combat medic, I wore Casio Pathfinder PAG40 when I was in Iraq 2005-2006. It got beat up but still did a great job.


----------



## nedrager

USAF Aircraft Avionics Maint. I have several... here's a few:


----------



## offshoredriver

I had a G-shock in training, then later a Traser (I think), both of which survived all sorts of abuse. Then I got interested in watches and got a Rolex Submariner. I wore this flying throughout in Bosnia and Iraq, and it still looks pretty good, especially after its last service. Later the collection grew after I left the military now there is a Sinn 356, Fortis Marinemaster and Flieger Chrono, with a GMT on the way. Not sure which I would chose now if I was still flying in the military and could only take one watch with me. Probably either the Sub or Fortis GMT. I still have a nice pic somewhere of me in a makeshift bunker during a rocket attack with a Pot Noodle in one hand and my Sub on the other waiting out the attack.


----------



## MJK737

On my upcoming deployment I'll be sportin my Resco Patriot, Omega SMP GMT and TSAR. I'll always have my Casio Pathfinder stashed closeby.


----------



## Guest

Suunto Vector. Great piece.


----------



## Ray C

Two tours to Afghanistan. First time (2002) wore a Timex Expedition. Second time (2008) , I wore a Wenger, Suunto X9i, Timex Ironman, Vinatge Omega Geneve (that my interpreter bought for me), Seiko 5 (again, from my interpreter) and a Vostok Komandarskie (bought at a local market). 

No idea what I wore when I first got in. But it was during my second tour that I developed a love of watches.

As for time checks - I wore the Suunto for that very reason. Everybody had access to a GPS of some sort which was what we all went by. Mine just happened to be on my wrist. (In fact it was most common to hear - "time check - as per GPS.")


----------



## 425Ranger

Almost the entire time in Iraq 04/05


----------



## Statick

I haven't yet been on deployment. For field exercises and training, I wear my G-Shock Frogman.


----------



## BrianThomas

Typically the most popular field watches for military are the ones that are inexpensive and readily available in the military px clothing and sales and shopettes. Timex Ironman and G Shocks being the most popular. I wore a Timex Ironman during my time in service and in Iraq back in 2003.


----------



## HappyJack

For most of my Royal Navy service I was a ship's Navigator - so after wearing a Seiko 6309 Diver (bought at the USN PX in Puerto Rico) for basic and diving training and a South Atlantic deployment, I upgraded (as I saw it then) to a Heuer (pre-TAG) quartz chronograph. That served me well for the various navigational tasks I had to perform.








In those pre-GPS days, we still had to practice astro-navigation so needed an accurate watch with an easily read second hand, for which my issued CWC G10 came in handy:








If I were still serving, I'd probably wear either my Fortis B-42 LE Cosmonaut Chrono (with the Lemania 5100) or the quartz equivalent, the ETA 251.262 powered Revue Thommen Airspeed, which is also handy for the time zone changes:

Revue Thommen at, ermm, sea:


----------



## TheBronze

I was with the 3rd Infantry from 1985 to 1989. I bought a cheap green Timex military "style" watch that was green plastic and hand wound from the PX. I think I paid $12 for it. I also bought a wide nylon green velcro strap for it. When worn it had a piece that velcroed over the entire watch to protect it from damage. I worn that cheap watch for three and a half years on border patrol. It worked fine until one day when I was sitting at the CQ desk the crystal just popped off. After that I bought one of the first G-Shocks (DW5600C). It lasted me for ten years. ​


----------



## Pilot2

But you still have to practice for when they take out the GPS satellites or block the signal......right?

I've had enough system failures in my flying career to always want a whiskey compass, watch, and chart.


----------



## Crusader

May I ask what a "whiskey compass" is? Surely it is not a device pointing the way to the next bar ... ;-)


----------



## charger02

Crusader said:


> May I ask what a "whiskey compass" is? Surely it is not a device pointing the way to the next bar ... ;-)


That would be amazing! My humble contribution, would I deploy with it? Not a chance but it I like the look.


----------



## TimeOnTarget

Crusader said:


> May I ask what a "whiskey compass" is? Surely it is not a device pointing the way to the next bar ... ;-)


I think he is talking about an old fashioned wet compass. Every airplane I have ever flown has a magnetic compass usually on the dash in case everything fails...


----------



## Mike 777

I was on active duty as a rifleman in the US Marines from 1972 to 1976. In boot camp we weren't allowed to wear watches, since our friendly drill instructors reminded us constantly that we needed to hurry up to keep this or that appointment. I didn't own one anyway. After boot camp, I went to Camp Pendleton's Mainside PX (a big one) and, without knowing what I was looking at, a Tudor snowflake Submariner caught my eye. I wanted a waterproof, durable watch, and this looked like the one, so I bought it (new, for $200). That never left my wrist during my time at Pendleton, Okinawa, Philippines (including Olongapo), Australia (Operation Kangaroo I), and finally Camp Lejeune. Later I wore it during a trip to Tapuruquara on the Rio ***** in Brazil. Never once did it fail me, and it never had servicing. Now a native pastor I stayed with while in Brazil has it.

Now I have a Fortis Cosmonauts Chronograph with Lemania 5100 movement which I bought NOS on Ebay:



















This watch seems to be as indestructible and rugged as my old Tudor. I have it on a USGI nylon strap; I don't care for the hardware on NATO straps. I also replaced the original springbars with Panatime's (Screws/Tubes -Spring Bars) "Fat Boy" springbars. This watch is more ready for combat than I am!


----------



## Pilot2

TimeOnTarget said:


> I think he is talking about an old fashioned wet compass. Every airplane I have ever flown has a magnetic compass usually on the dash in case everything fails...


That's what it is. Its the basic, magnetic compass most planes have that is round, like a little ball, with liquid in it to dampen the motion. It may be some kind of alcohol or kerosene, hence the term, "whiskey". It only points to the bars, AFTER its on the ground, turned off, and done for the day. 

Typical aircraft magnetic "whiskey" compass:


----------



## CMSgt Bo

I bought a Seiko 6309 in basic training in 1985 to replace the one I got for high school graduation and lost surfing 4 years later. That Seiko lasted through Desert Shield/Storm before I dropped it and bent the mainspring. 8 years ago I had Jack at IWW do a sympathetic restoration on the old girl and she runs like a champ now. I've also worn various Seiko dive watches, an issued Marathon Nav and SandY P650, a Bill Yao modded Luminox Stealth, and for the last 10 years various Sinns, a Marathon SAR, Doxa's, an Omega Speedy and occasionally a Daytona.


----------



## dklic6

Iron man through training. I'm an officer now and I don't do anything high speed so I wear a Seiko 007. When I get married, the fiance is trading me a ring for a Sinn U1. I think I'm getting the better end of the deal.


----------



## dad-the-diver

This is what my Son Josh has been wearing for about 2 or 3 years now. 
He's forward Recon & a Diver so it gets some bashing! It's the British W10 Plongeur Military Divers Watch.


----------



## eaglescoutdoug

When I was in the Marine Corps 20+ years ago, I wore a Timex Ironman. I still own that watch, but I'm unsure of it's current location.


----------



## firithmorgulion

as an aircraft technician in th german navy i used to wear a casio dw-003 g-shock on duty, off duty mostly a simple festina 3hands diver style watch


----------



## ap10046

TimeOnTarget said:


> I wore a G-Shock MTG 910 first tour to Afghanistan back in 2003. Breitling B1 and Yes ZULU in Iraq 2006-2007.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wore this for awhile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently wearing this


FMS - Universal UNS-1L? Have had many hundreds of hours looking into one of them!
Wishing you many a happy landing!
Areez


----------



## bowvmi2001

I wore a Suunto Vector on my first two deployments, a Suunto Core on my third deployment, and a Hamilton Khaki Officer on my fourth deployment and is the watch that I wear currently day to day in the Army. By far my most favorite is my Hamilton. It can't give me a compass heading, but it doesn't need a battery and the watch band will last longer then a year. Which is more then I can say for my Suuntos.


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford

US Army Infantry here. Casio Pathfinder on deployment and in the field. Doxa 750T Sharkhunter on Black Isofrane or Helson Sharkmaster Destro in garrison.

Regards,

RS


----------



## aaronlee1004

Interesting Thread.

US Army Special Forces Officer Here and Infantry Ranger before that.

I have owned few watches over the years... Deployed to Middle East too many times and other undisclosed places around world, including SE Asia.

In Ranger school, I wore this.








Nothing wrong with the watch. Worked Great and took the beating of cold mountain (dont remember much from lack of sleep and food) and swamp in Florida.

I took this with me in during the Invasion of Iraq 2003. Very comfortable and worked great during nights (conduct missions mostly during night). The rubber band broke after about a year.








Then I went all out and purchased Rolex Sea Dweller since I do lots of scuba diving and skydiving.









I still have this watch and used this one all over the world.

I use this watch (easy to see with bright lum dials).
Traser H3.









Traser is not too flashy so I like it.

I believe I found what I want next.

JLC Automatic (rubber band) Navy Seals. I think it will have the quality of the Rolex and not so flashy during the mission but the cost is pretty high....


----------



## Monocrom

Not a surprising group of responses. If it wasn't standard-issue, then the watch is typically the least expensive but good quality models at the PX. Usually Timex Ironman or Casio G-Shocks. With just a few, more expensive models worn by those who were already into watches before being deployed.


----------



## aaronlee1004

I was issued few Suunto watches. I still have them in the box because I dont like it all that much. Its bulky and too large.


----------



## Redeemer

Officer in the German Navy.

Started in 2006 with my Fossil CH-2339 which i bought from my first salary 

Last year i bought a black Orient Mako.

Now im wearing both watches, changing every day.

The Fossil still has its first battery!

Now looking for a new watch, but still havent found the right one


----------



## armybuck041

I'm fairly old school compared to most that I serve with. I prefer analogues. Most of the younger guys who care about watches wear Suuntos or G Shocks.

My rotation is based on these (just added the TSAR):









Scotty


----------



## charger02

aaronlee1004 said:


> Interesting Thread.
> 
> I use this watch if I know I will be away for while or constant night mission.
> Traser H3.
> 
> JLC Automatic (rubber band) Navy Seals. I think it will have the quality of the Rolex and not so flashy during the mission but the cost is pretty high....


Umm "constant night mission"......what exactly is that? "and not so flashy during the mission..." do your men pick out the flashiness or the enemy? Sorry couldn't resist. Interesting collection you have.


----------



## aaronlee1004

charger02 said:


> Umm "constant night mission"......what exactly is that? "and not so flashy during the mission..." do your men pick out the flashiness or the enemy? Sorry couldn't resist. Interesting collection you have.


During the night, lumination? light on the dial has to be bright enough to read easily. Flashiness i.e. big giant gold/diamond watch is not suitable for military operation.

Not much of collection. Just few that works for me.


----------



## Doug507

Me thinks we have another one here.... :roll:


----------



## charger02

You Sir are correct.


----------



## Sea-Wolf

What a wonderful and most informative thread have I stumbled upon here. Very interesting, and I thank you, Sudman, for starting this. I also thank all of the brave and courageous men and women here not only for sharing their collections and insights herein, but also their bravery and courage in serving your respective nations so as to keep the rest of us safe and out of harm's way: thank you.

EDIT: just thought I'd add, though decades ago, my father wore a standard issue Omega back in WW2 (I think), and somewhere along the way he picked up a Rolex Skyrocket at a PX store. Supposedly a favorite of soldiers going overseas at the time, then, just found this old ad online, pre-50s, suggesting that back then Rolex cost something like $70 up (civilian price, not including mil discount: see, http://www.bjsonline.com/cgi-bin/big.pl?folder=ads&make=008&section=images&image=p001&title=RolexAds ). Thank you so much again.


----------



## Monocrom

A bit ironic that one of the reasons why Rolex is so well-known is that at one time, soldiers could purchase one on their salary in order to have a quality, reliable, time-piece. Definitely no longer the case.


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford

I'm wearing my Doxa 750T Sharkhunter today...


----------



## Kriesel

I used a Stauer Dashtronic watch for a long time in the army.

I mainly got that watch due to having less glass on the front, so I didn't smash it inside the M1a1 abrams... I had broken a few watches prior to that one, smashed the glass on the front and such. Tanks are not forgiving...


----------



## lastlaugh

I've had quite a few jobs and a couple of deployments since I came in. I wore a gshock during basic and thru my first deployment to Africa (disgusting, dirty, dusty place), and thru a forward deployment to a classified location in SE Asia as combat comm. I barely made it home, but it came out with just a few scratches and a broken strap. I know quite a few guys that have been thru several IED attacks with the same G-shock on their wrist! Now I have quite a few more watches. Still have a g shock, but it's the all analog, GW-3000b on the metal bracelet (IMHO, the coolest G shock made!) I also wear a citizen Eco drive, BM8180, on a paracord bracelet I made for it. Those are the only quartz watches I own. I have just got into seiko's and I think I'm addicted to them! In the last month I have bought a seiko's OM, white stargate ( still in the plastic, not sure if I'm gonna keep it yet), and a samurai that my gf bought me for my birthday. The more I learn about watches, and horology as a whole, the more I like seiko's. For the money I make, I cannot find another watch with an in house movement, a good history (not made up for marketing purposes like almost every other watch today), and with quality rivaling watches 3 times their price. And, seiko is one of the few companies in the world that are actively researching new movements (spring drive) and pushing the envelope on what can be done with the automatic movement. That alone draws me to seiko's, instead of some company who buys generic Swiss movements, polishes them up, puts them in a fancy case then tries to charge in the thousands for them!


----------



## Doug507

Oh boy. This could to be good....


----------



## 425Ranger

I like aaronlee's style so here is a little more info...

I didn't get a serious watch until I went to the Army... 1st gen Casio 5600










Made it through basic and was issued a sandy for the Ranger train up and schools.....










THAT was a ****ty watch. Wind up -20 sec a day. during a 250 foot night rappel I misjudged a crevice jump and slammed sideways on the watch against the cliff face. Hurt like a son of a ...... As I lay on my back on the floor of the mountain I raised my arm / hand to check for damage and niticed the watch "scooped" out from the front. Hit a rock just right and demolished it. I turned in the strap and case and told them to keep any others.

Went right out and bought this one....










I beat the piss out of it and it lasted 20 years.....

My first vanity purchase, just a badass watch I liked the looks of, was this classic....










.....wore it and this over seas...









look closely.










Broker has it now....

....then I bought a Breitling Crosswind Special from family and it was all down hill from there.


----------



## TimeOnTarget

The Casio 5600 was the original. It was on my wrist when I became a Paratrooper in 1987. Sadly, it was stolen.......


----------



## mattjmcd

First off, thanks to all of you who serve- and that includes allied forces too naturally! ( I am an American )

Second- do the combat arms types here actually wear tritium watches on operations? I always wondered if they'd cause a bit of bloom in NOD gear. I know it'd be less of an issue for pilots and support folks, but what about infantry etc?


----------



## 425Ranger

mattjmcd said:


> First off, thanks to all of you who serve- and that includes allied forces too naturally! ( I am an American )
> 
> Second- do the combat arms types here actually wear tritium watches on operations? I always wondered if they'd cause a bit of bloom in NOD gear. I know it'd be less of an issue for pilots and support folks, but what about infantry etc?


yep, all the time.


----------



## SquishyPanda

425Ranger said:


> Made it through basic and was issued a sandy for the Ranger train up and schools.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT was a ****ty watch. Wind up -20 sec a day. during a 250 foot night rappel I misjudged a crevice jump and slammed sideways on the watch against the cliff face. Hurt like a son of a ...... As I lay on my back on the floor of the mountain I raised my arm / hand to check for damage and niticed the watch "scooped" out from the front. Hit a rock just right and demolished it. I turned in the strap and case and told them to keep any others.


They still issue a plastic-bodied hand-wind watch? Are they just trying to burn through decades-old surplus or is there some operational advantage to a mechanical watch? Are they predicting you could possibly be lost in the woods or something long enough to run down a battery?

Looking forward to more input from our armed forces. Nice to see which "tactical" watches can handle real-world tactical environments. When a buddy of mine was getting ready for his first deployment from Camp Pendleton (he's out now, back in school on the GI bill) he asked me what kind of watch he should get within a reasonable Corporal's budget. I told him to just any G-Shock he liked from the PX. I think his family saw our conversation on FaceBook because a few days later they sent him one.


----------



## SynixMan

Newer guy here. Naval Aviator type. Definitely got the watch bug once I was in the pilot community and almost every has a Citizen at a minimum.

During OCS I had a POS $10 watch I got at Target. Never bring anything nice to OCS.

Got my first Omega, Seamaster Planet Ocean while I was in Primary flight training. Was a little worried about wearing it to work, but it's held up really well as a daily driver. Love the look and heft. My only complaint is the lack of GMT.









Had a chance to get in on an X-33 buy about a year ago and jumped on it. Just got it the other day. Can't believe it took this long to get, but it's pretty cool. Very light from the titanium, almost felt like a toy compared to the Planet Ocean. Not sure how I'm going to work between these two. Like the flying functions of the X-33 but like the look of the PO better. Terrible problem, right?


----------



## Doug507

SynixMan - welcome to the forum! That is an awful dilemma you have there. As a way to show my gratitude for your service to our country, you may send me either one of those beauties and ease your angst. I'm just glad to help.


----------



## CCJ

My first WUS post!
I wore a Citizen Navihawk on my recent deployment to Afghanistan flying as a land-based Navy navigator/WSO-type (my first deployment not flying off carriers). I was able to easily 'trick' the watch for Afghanistan's half time-zone, and display both local and Zulu at the same time. Dual time-zone was critical since flying is all off Zulu but everything on base ran on local. I wore mine on a gray NATO, very comfortable. (The pic is off google, looks like a kevlar strap: not a bad idea). Can't say enough how perfect the watch was for me, and I will wear it for the next trip, wherever that will be. 
Side Note: I hit 2,000 hours in-type on that deployment and celebrated the occasion by ordering an Omega Speemaster Professional, which greeted me when I got home. It's not really suitable for my flying duties, but I love it for everything else.


----------



## Crusader

Welcome to the forum, CCJ !


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford

mattjmcd said:


> First off, thanks to all of you who serve- and that includes allied forces too naturally! ( I am an American )
> 
> Second- do the combat arms types here actually wear tritium watches on operations? I always wondered if they'd cause a bit of bloom in NOD gear. I know it'd be less of an issue for pilots and support folks, but what about infantry etc?


The tritium in my Luminox is not bright enough to cause any issues. It's blurry to look at but is not a problem. Now the backlight on my Pathfinder feels like it is melting your eyeballs through NODs if it turns on. Made that mistake one time just to see how it looked. I won't be doing that again.

RS


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford

Already posted but pertains to this thread. I've been wearing this almost daily since I go it...


----------



## tcps760

My brother was a Border Patrol Agent for a few years, and is now currently a US Marshall SRT team member out of the LA office. He is a Sgt in the USMC Reserves. He religiously wears his simple, black, plastic Luminox on a zulu strap for all exercises and operations that he conducts. I wanted to get him the Luminox chrono with alarm, etc, but he's perfectly content with his light, uncluttered watch.

I am a USMC Maj and have served in Iraq twice, and am just past the halfway point in my 1yr deployment in Afghanistan. I have served at within various support and ground combat units, to include a squadron support unit, infantry battalion, amtrac battalion, and at a Marine Special Operations Battalion (MARSOC). I currently ride a desk at HHQ. Throughout my career, I have worn the following watches, progressively through the ranks:

G-shock
G-shock Frogman (Thailand/S.Korea/Japan/OIF I, then stolen by some Army bunkmates while transitting out of theatre)
Suunto Vector (OIF 2, then retired it into a display case)
Luminox
Seiko 6306/9
Seiko SBBN007, Lum-Tec B8, G-shock gw-6900 (OEF, current)

If I were on a "real" combat deployment, instead of being tied down to a desk, my solar atomic G-shock gw-6900 would be the ONLY watch that I would wear. Alas, it is my gym watch/back up watch for when my pretty analog watches fail. Also, I will never take an automatic watch into the field with me. I don't trust mechanical movements, and "+ or - 10 to 15 seconds a day" will add up and cause disastrous effects...for either your career or other people's lives.


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford

Got a new strap for the TC1 so today it's...









At about $100 this leather strap will not be going to the field anytime soon. Looks great on the TC1 though.

RS


----------



## RRocket

Usually the Luminox Navy Seal



















And sometimes the Maratac Automatic Pilot


----------



## paveiv

RRocket said:


> ]
> 
> At first glance, I was wondering what the hell is that plane with such a huge glass
> 
> All of you, keep it coming, this is very interesting thread to read. And I bet not just for us civilians.
> 
> And thank you all for what you are doing, I definitely do not envy you some of the places you are stationed at.


----------



## Wolverine

425Ranger said:


> View attachment 484482
> Almost the entire time in Iraq 04/05


what model luminox is that please?


----------



## SlowTwitch

Just ordered a G-Shock 9300 Mudman exclusively for military duty. I chose the Japanese version with atomic time keeping- cost was a bit more... almost double the US version but I believe it will be well worth it for wherever I am told to go. Hooah. God bless.


----------



## Cabaiguan

This is my "duty" watch. Nothing beats a G-Shock IMO...


----------



## SlowTwitch

Cabaiguan said:


> This is my "duty" watch. Nothing beats a G-Shock IMO...


one day I hope to wear Officer bars. Instead of going straight to OCS with my college degree, I chose to enlist first- with TIG & experience use that for being a more well rounded officer candidate. one day....ah!!!


----------



## Cabaiguan

Enlisting first is not a bad option. You'll be ready for OCS when the time comes and you'll be a better officer coming up from the ranks.:-!


----------



## hobbstc

Like I said over in the Omega forum, discerning Army aviators choose Speedy Pros!


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

If i was in the army it would be this


----------



## charger02

Is it durable?


----------



## donoharm

Well said!



lastlaugh said:


> I've had quite a few jobs and a couple of deployments since I came in. I wore a gshock during basic and thru my first deployment to Africa (disgusting, dirty, dusty place), and thru a forward deployment to a classified location in SE Asia as combat comm. I barely made it home, but it came out with just a few scratches and a broken strap. I know quite a few guys that have been thru several IED attacks with the same G-shock on their wrist! Now I have quite a few more watches. Still have a g shock, but it's the all analog, GW-3000b on the metal bracelet (IMHO, the coolest G shock made!) I also wear a citizen Eco drive, BM8180, on a paracord bracelet I made for it. Those are the only quartz watches I own. I have just got into seiko's and I think I'm addicted to them! In the last month I have bought a seiko's OM, white stargate ( still in the plastic, not sure if I'm gonna keep it yet), and a samurai that my gf bought me for my birthday. The more I learn about watches, and horology as a whole, the more I like seiko's. For the money I make, I cannot find another watch with an in house movement, a good history (not made up for marketing purposes like almost every other watch today), and with quality rivaling watches 3 times their price. And, seiko is one of the few companies in the world that are actively researching new movements (spring drive) and pushing the envelope on what can be done with the automatic movement. That alone draws me to seiko's, instead of some company who buys generic Swiss movements, polishes them up, puts them in a fancy case then tries to charge in the thousands for them!


----------



## Nalu

hobbstc said:


> Like I said over in the Omega forum, discerning Army aviators choose Speedy Pros!


USN aviators too, apparently ;-)


----------



## charger02

Pilots....in every Service they are the same! Nice Omegas!

Is it me or do there seem to be a lot of classified locations in SE Asia?


----------



## jayjaygoodtimes

US Army 1990 - 99...US Defense Contractor from 2005 - 09...wore the Suunto Vector and Kobold SMG-1 Tac pictured here.









Now a days I still have the Kobold...but am wearing the Deep Blue M2K GMT as an everyday piece...


----------



## Boone

Very cool thread. Love the variety.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Hey guys(especially you RANGER)..I wanted to keep this thread active because I have noticed more & more young service members joining WUS & becoming active on the forums..As a matter of fact the Deep Blue pictured below is on it's way to the Pacific,where a young Marine on his maiden sea tour is waiting patiently for his first "REAL"watch(his words)...He promised to post pics of the watch in exotic locals so look for it in the dive forum... As for Myself, I lied about my age,forged my father the preachers signature & joined the U.S.Army at 17(back in '77 they were just glad to have recruits so they never checked & I was real close to 18 anyway)...Straight from boot to dive school at NAS Key West & then to Ft.Eustis,Va.for my first post..Never wore a watch on the water & we always had a tender or dive super to track our dive time...In the late 80's tensions around the world were pretty high thanks to Ronnie & I found myself TDY all over the planet(especially the Med & Carrib)where I would be dumped off ship with 3 other divers for HOURS at a time, all of the sudden a watch seamed like a good idea... I picked up a digital seiko at the PX & wore that all through the 80's..In 1990 SadMan Insane(our pet name for Sadam Hussien)started some crap in the MED & I found myself once again TDY doing hull inspections & a little U/W Mapping along some of the coastline..Perfect timing as a young startup watch company had a new watch on the market with some amazing newfangled lume technology called Tritium...So I grabed one of the new Luminox Navy Seal watches & it followed me faithfully for 10+years...I retired in 2001 just before the Sept.11 ATTACKS & really was'nt into watches until I saw my first Orange Monster in '04..I now mostly desk dive but I still shoot a lot & since I'm semi retired(not so much lately though)I have been known to disappear into the desert or forest for days at a time,when I do the L/T will be going with me..


----------



## vipereaper30

It used to be my Breitling Aerospace Advantage LE intermingled with the rest of my collection. Now it's going to be this new Bremont Alt1-Z LE at the expense of all others for quite some time!


----------



## Kraut783

WIS_Chronomaster said:


> If i was in the army it would be this


Nice look, what watch is this?


----------



## LarryCfromTexas

I believe that is a Timefactors Speedbird 2. Google Timefactors or Eddie Platts and you will see them. They are very cool.



Kraut783 said:


> Nice look, what watch is this?


----------



## sixzero-pilot

I own a Speedmaster as do all the other pilots apparently, but since receiving this in the mail 7 months ago I haven't taken it off my wrist. I love it, and I have beat the hell out of it and its still going strong and looks brand new. And also, when some airforce girl starts talking zulu time I'm good, considering everyone else in theater uses local.


----------



## Piloto

<--- Been out for years. Carried a digital Casio (pre G-shock) until it finally failed, then switched to the Timex Ironman. I would not wear an expensive watch in the field. I am too hard on my "beaters".


----------



## Doboji

Just wanted to chime in on this thread to say a sincere thank you to all you gentlemen serving your country, and in particular the US servicemen putting themselves on the line for very little appreciation. Even if you're not in combat, you're supporting those that are, and you're yanking yourself and your family all over creation so that my family can sleep soundly at night. THANK YOU! I am in your debt.


----------



## Pale_Rider

I'm guardsman in the states so I'm only off playing soldier once a month or ocasionaly for a few months at a time for training. If we're just around the armory and not in the field it's usually a Marathon TSAR w/ Bracelet if we're out doing PT or just at the range it's a Suunto Vector and if I'm leaving for a month or so for some specialized school I throw on the Luminox 3400 before I head to the airport and leave the rest at home.


----------



## Paladin1

Although I have been out of the Navy for a while, I still have one of my service watches. The first half of my career I was clad with G-shocks, but in the second half I wanted an analog dial. In '93 I bought my Tag Heuer Model 1500. Aside from bracelet issues; this watch performed fantastic through numerous deployments in and out of the Persian Gulf. It wasn't until I was out of the service for 3 years before I had my first serious issue.


----------



## BadMedicine

I was a 24H HAWK Fire Control Missile Electronics repairer in the New Mexico Army National Guard from 1990 to 1993. I was also a 462 weapons troop (2W1X) in the New Mexico air National Guard working on F-16s from 1993 to 2003. I wore a Timex Ironman 100M 100 Lap Model No.721. I think I got it in 1996. I wore it everywhere. Including to Aviano AB in Italy in 1997 as part of Operation Joint Guard. I put it away in a shoe box. I bought other watches to replace it (another newer Ironman, and a few G-shocks). But, I brought it out of retirement and replaced the battery and ordered 2 new replacement rubber straps. It has the loudest alarm of any watch I have every had. I use the 5 alarms daily. If I forget to put it on, I can still hear the alarm in another room or even in my junk drawer. I would buy another NOS if I could find one. "Takes a licking and keeps on ticking." (Now, I think I will have to post a WTB for a replacement should this watch ever die.)


----------



## samael_6978

I was Marine Corps pogue '99 to '03.

I wore Timex analog with alarm (that thing was LOUD). Citizen aqualand I bought in Japan for diving.

The best watch I have owned was Victorinox SA chrono. I think it was summit model. I bought it for $50 at the base px. It lasted almost my whole enlistment. I've never seen one like that again. It was a grey faced watch with grey rubber strap. The chrono subdials were darker grey than the face. It had also unidirectional bezel.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirkler

Liberia 2006: Suunto Vector. Worked fine until I got stuck in the APC hatch and the bezel came off
Afghanistan 2008: Casio Mudman. Worked fine, but too small digits for fast acquisition IMO
Afghanistan 2011: Casio ProTrek PRG 110-3V. The perfect watch for my job.
Brought the Mudman for the last tour as a backup -never needed it.


----------



## DJHolland

Navy(Destroyers)/Marine Corps(Infantry) , 29 years (Independent Duty Hospital Corpsman, Command Master Chief, Retired - That's a Command Sgt Maj for you Army guys). Always a Rolex Sub or Seiko 6509-7040. And I never went to any 'secret squirrel' locations, nor am I the one that shot Bin Laden (unfortunately). Oh, and just to be clear, I was no SEAL, SNIPER, or other 'Special' guy  My Rolex did survive a close impact mortar round that blew off a small chunk of the right side of my head though. Almost everyone I knew ether wore a G-Shock (towards the end of my career), or a Dive Watch of some type. I only remember seeing a few other Rolexs. A few wore the early cheap digital of various brands back in the 70's and 80's, they didn't last long. Never was issued any type of watch. I never noticed what Aviators wore (Navy has Aviators, the Army and Air Force have Pilots - you know, Gold Wings vs Silver Wings  ).

Just kiddin Army/AF - you got my respect. The most for anyone who flies or flew A-10's. I owe you brothers


----------



## MatteBlack

G Shock 1289, military edition
its held up nicely


----------



## E8USMCRET

I served 22 years in the US Marine Corps (1981-2004). I bought a brand new Benrus Type II Class A at a military surplus store near Dover AFB Delaware when I was in High School in 1979 for $50!!!!!, yes $50 and he had a bag full of them (serial numbers scratched off). I wore it for my entire career augmented from time to time by some cheap Timex Ironman watches when the need for a stop watch and a back light was required. I purchased a Luminox Navy Seal watch in 2000 after graduation from the Combat Water Survival School. I also wore a vintage Rolex GMT Master pepsi dial from 1986 to 2004. The Rolex got a lot of comments from Pilots and Officers in various units as they would question how a lowly enlisted guy could afford one.


----------



## kyos262

I just took my archimede pilot chrono up on my first two sorties on the rivet joint. Just got it in January and I LOVE it!


----------



## Capt. John

Hi Captain-

Could you please identify the watch in the picture just below the B1 and above the Casio? It is a black chrono with the 12 hour GMT bezel set to GMT for EDT. Love the look of the watch. Very clean design and easy to read. 

I must admit I was not familiar with the Yes Zulu, but I can see why you like it so much. It really is the epitome of a tool watch with so many useful functions for a pilot. Hope to hear from you soon. Fly Safe!


Capt. John

O&W M6 GMT
Marathon Navigator 211
O&W 2063


----------



## TimeOnTarget

Capt. John said:


> Could you please identify the watch in the picture just below the B1 and above the Casio? It is a black chrono with the 12 hour GMT bezel set to GMT for EDT. Love the look of the watch. Very clean design and easy to read.


I think this is question is directed at my post. The watch is a Damasko D66 with the optional 12 hour bezel. I sold the watch only because I found the 30 minute sub counter difficult to read at a glance. It made me sad because it is otherwise such a wonderful watch. There needs to be a more distinct marker at the 5 on the minute sub dial at 12 O'clock. I am now tempted by the new D47 model with a 12 hour bezel......|>


----------



## Capt. John

Thanks for the information about the Damasco watch with the 12 hour bezel. I'll be doing some research int this line of watches. I have heard of them but am not familiar with them. Thanks for the pictues of your watches. They are a vey cool collection.

I read on another post that you fly cargo for Atlas Air based out of JFK. Every great once in a while I see Atlas 74's parked at Newark when I'm there. Do you ever fly into EWR?


----------



## TimeOnTarget

I am LAX based now so, I have not been to New York in a while. But things change frequently at Atlas. It keeps the job interesting, but you never really know where you will end up.....


----------



## HappyJack

This would be an interesting alternative - 12 hour bezel, plus central chrono minute hand: Damasko DC86


----------



## armybuck041

I'm in an Office most of the time these days. My Marathon SAR (original 2006 Maraglow version) or Traser P6506 handle any of the rough stuff.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray C

An update to my earlier post is that thanks to armybuck041, I'm wearing his Nite TX-50 on a regular basis when on duty (and off).


----------



## Livehard

After 9 years in Special forces, Ive gone through more suunto vectors and G shocks than I can count. A lot were traded for different things in different places. Last few years has been Chase-Durer 1000xl UDT on rubber with deployant. Looking to move up to SINN 103 ti DAIPAL for work watch soon though.


----------



## scada

*How about a Veteran?*

I was a Nuke Mechanic on a submarine, the USS Bergall from '90 to '94. I wore a Casio diver which I had had since after high school. The racks on the sub had a fluorescent reading lamp which I would turn on with my eyes closed to charge the lume to see what time it was and see if it was time to get up. Any way great watch, over the years I bought several of them. At some point in the late '90's I switched to IronMan Indiglo's. I stopped wearing watches when I got an iPhone. A colleagues purchase of a Rolex inspired me to start wearing watches again. I got the bug pretty good, 2 Seiko's, a Precisionist, DeepBlue, and a Victorinox Swiss Army.









by sadicarnot, on Flickr


----------



## drummerboy

*Re: How about a Veteran?*

I'm currently deployed in Afghanistan and I've brought two watches with me; Seiko black Sumo diver and a Seiko 007 diver as a back up (both on NATOs). Both are bulletproof, especially the Sumo which would smash any watch in a game of conkers! Seiko has a great heritage with the military going back 40 years or so and it's nice to continue the tradition. I wore my old CWC G10 auto in Iraq a few years ago but it needs a bit of TLC so I left it behind this time.


----------



## newnan3

*Re: How about a Veteran?*

G-Shock 6900s


----------



## shamrok

*Re: How about a Veteran?*

USAF enlisted aircrew here. Custom yobokies Seiko. Cheap, light, easy-to-read, and durable.


----------



## Capt. John

Hi T on T-

I checked out the Damasko website. I think they have a great line of watches. I see the one you're thinking about has the 12 hour bezel but no stop watch. I love having a 12 hour GMT bezel. It's very useful for quickly figuring UTC, then setting a 2nd time zone. I like a stop watch function, but I've found the small circular dials on analog watches very hard to read. I think if I needed a stop watch or count down function I would go with a digital readout window like the Breitling Aerospace. By the way, did you find the count down bezel on the Breitling B1 useful or do you prefer the bezel to have GMT?


----------



## TimeOnTarget

Capt. John said:


> Hi T on T-
> 
> I checked out the Damasko website. I think they have a great line of watches. I see the one you're thinking about has the 12 hour bezel but no stop watch. I love having a 12 hour GMT bezel. It's very useful for quickly figuring UTC, then setting a 2nd time zone. I like a stop watch function, but I've found the small circular dials on analog watches very hard to read. I think if I needed a stop watch or count down function I would go with a digital readout window like the Breitling Aerospace. By the way, did you find the count down bezel on the Breitling B1 useful or do you prefer the bezel to have GMT?


I prefer a count up bezel, but I am nit picking. As far as GMT's are concerned, the most useful is a dual 24 hour layout like this.


----------



## Fordham-NY

G-Shock Mudman for NROTC, OCS, TBS and still when I work out. I work in an office now and I so it's more suitable for my expensive watches. So I'll have a Breitling, Omega, Rolex on most of the time. But can wear anything as it's an office.

I met a guy who swore he wore a steel and gold Rolex Submariner out on field exercises.


----------



## marcsp

*Re: How about a Veteran?*



shamrok said:


> USAF enlisted aircrew here. Custom yobokies Seiko. Cheap, light, easy-to-read, and durable.


This is gorgeous! How many mm is the case? And what is the model/order-name called so I can get one too.


----------



## Eco-Nomically Sound

*Re: How about a Veteran?*

Day to day for me is the Helson Buccaneer GMT (on a variety of bands). However, just bought my first G-shock (G9000BP-1 - G-Shock - Watches - Products - CASIO) and it will go on the next deployment. Couldn't pass up a Mudman at 50% off MSRP at the BX. Hopefully GasGasBones can make one of their straps for the mudman.


----------



## Eco-Nomically Sound

*Re: How about a Veteran?*

Day to day for me is the Helson Buccaneer GMT (on a variety of bands). However, just bought my first G-shock (G9000BP-1 - G-Shock - Watches - Products - CASIO) and it will go on the next deployment. Couldn't pass up a Mudman at 50% off MSRP at the BX. Hopefully GasGasBones can make one of their straps for the mudman.


----------



## Odamedic21

During my three tours to Afghanistan I as well as most of our team wore Suunto Vectors or G Shocks. Have never seen one go down, only problem we saw was the Vector battery life. 
- De Oppresso Liber


----------



## Dai_ceyl

When at 'work' on the bridge, at sea watchkeeping, jumping in and out of RIBS, clambering about outboard I wear a Casio G-Shock. If on shore, in office/course roles i'll wear a metal strap Pulsar (Soon to be Bremont Supermarine 500) The running thread is that all are blue dialled (or blue strap in the Casio's case) as I feel it has a more 'Naval' theme. I did wear a Nite MX10 in training but repeated saltwater immersions soon broke the strap and I lost it  Loved that watch.


----------



## HappyJack

Dai_ceyl said:


> When at 'work' on the bridge, at sea watchkeeping, jumping in and out of RIBS, clambering about outboard I wear a Casio G-Shock. If on shore, in office/course roles i'll wear a metal strap Pulsar (Soon to be Bremont Supermarine 500) The running thread is that all are blue dialled (or blue strap in the Casio's case) as I feel it has a more 'Naval' theme. I did wear a Nite MX10 in training but repeated saltwater immersions soon broke the strap and I lost it  Loved that watch.


Welcome, Dai_ceyl - Which Navy?


----------



## Dai_ceyl

The only Navy worth being in Jack - the Royal Navy


----------



## JFingers

Currently I have my Airwolf and G-shock out here with me. I use my 'wolf for night flights (and most day flights), since the backlight is NVG compatible, so it doesn't wash out the cockpit, and I wear the G when working out and on some day flights (she gets jealous just sitting there in my locker all day).


----------



## 425Ranger

Retarded..er.. re-TIRED Army... running laps around Ft. Living room in this....










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark50

Kronus


----------



## pacifichrono

I wore this Caravelle diver through jungles, monsoons, and battlefields in 1967...










This was the Caravelle back then, still on its original bracelet...


----------



## Gaz63

I bought my Timex Indiglo for $18 at the Navy Exchange at NAS Keflavik, Iceland in 1998. I have worn it for the last 14 years through 5 overseas tours to include Iceland, Guam, Turkey, Crete, and Spain and two at sea deployments to the Persian Gulf. It is my main stay work watch that has stood up well from the cold of Iceland to Chiefs initiation in the beach, jungle and ocean of Guam. I have probably changed the battery four or five times, I cannot remember how many times I have changed the strap. The plastic lense is full of scratches and base metal is showing through the plating on the case. Still, it keeps perfect time and the Indiglo is as bright as the day I bought it. I am currently wearing it now on what will be my last deployment to the Gulf and I will put it in my shadow box when I retire from the Navy next year. I wear a 1937 gold Hamilton when I wear my dress uniform. It was given to me by a family friend who wore it through WW2 when he served in the Army Air Corps as a mechanic. Keeps great time at 75 years of age. When I wear my khakis back on the beach at NAS Whidbey Island I wear a 1984 Seiko 6309-7040.


----------



## Kraut783

Great thread....here is my two cents...

'02 Afghanistan: Seiko Auto diver (mine), and one time issue Suunto Vector.
'07 Iraq: Suunto Vector with suunto sport strap.

CONUS: split it up from the suunto, Seiko, and added a Stowa pilot to the mix.


----------



## mjtyson

Great thread. Wish I had personal photos to add. 26 year AF vet who loves watches.

-1993/4 in Saudi, have no idea. Don't remember that far back.
-1999 in the Balkans, Casio G-Shock. Can't remember the model, but it rocked.
-2004 in Ass-crack-istan, a Luminox navy seal yellow dial. Love that watch. Still working one battery and two straps later.
-2006/7 in Iraq, Timex IronMan.

Currently, as I type sitting fat dumb and happy in my A/C-d office, a 50th anniversary Gagarin Shturmanskie (#195/500). On weekends, one of three: The Luminox navy seal; Sottomarino dive watch (SM-0006); Timex weekender.


----------



## shameless

my son danny a royal marine -this photo is of him on last of four tours you know where ! and of whom i am incredibly proud -of him and all the boys and girls involved -wore a suunto core - somewhat battered when i lasy saw it but model was a firm favourite out there


----------



## charger02

In before the lock! 

Great pic though.


----------



## JFingers

Friday patch, every day watch.









Hopefully home for Christmas...


----------



## Desertnate

In garrison I'll wear a Timex T49827 on a silicone strap while in uniform. Down range I wear a Casio SGW-100 dual sensor. The large, easy to read display, alarm and world time mode on the Casio made it a perfect companion.

In years past, I always wore G-Shock's or Timex Ironman watches. More G-Shocks than anything else.


----------



## serdal23

nedrager said:


> USAF Aircraft Avionics Maint. I have several... here's a few:


This Awacs rocks, my friend!

Can we find this model, or was it a LE?

Capt. Serdal


----------



## joe_b

ibtl Thank you to all our servicemen and women. I have the greatest respect for those that choose to serve their country. 

Great watches and thanks again.


----------



## Thomas Miko

Pilot2 said:


> That's what it is. Its the basic, magnetic compass most planes have that is round, like a little ball, with liquid in it to dampen the motion. It may be some kind of alcohol or kerosene, hence the term, "whiskey". It only points to the bars, AFTER its on the ground, turned off, and done for the day.
> 
> Typical aircraft magnetic "whiskey" compass:


Joke's on you! I always have one on the dashboard of my Jeep, and my Celica. Between the compass and paper maps in my cars, I can find my way. I have been teaching my 7 year-old how to do this. You wouldn't believe how many people don't know that the sun rises in the east, sets in the west, and you can figure out the points of the compass if you know what time it is. My wife will call me on the cell phone when she's lost and when I ask her what direction she is going (north? east?) she gets pissed at me...


----------



## GMS

I brought my Casio Pathfinder and my Garmin ForeTrex to AFG and they're the only things that adorn my wrists while here. 

I've worn my Marathon CSAR (issued) to the field before, but usually as a secondary timer when I was a Fire Direction Officer (artillery). There's something old school and satisfying about tracking a time on target and calling splash off a manual watch. It kept great time during all of the field ops it's been on, only losing +/- 1 second every day. I prefer the weight and feeling of a tool watch on my wrist, but knowing that I can pretty much drop a 155mm shell on my Casio and do no damage is a big selling point.


----------



## 425Ranger

Reunited with my favorite watch... served well even though no water as around....










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Piper

Saw this thread and figured I'd throw my two cents in. My last deployment to Iraq, I went with a mix of analog and digital. I wore a Suunto Core but hated how the battery died on me. I ended up wearing a Traser P6600 most of the tour or my Casio Pro Trek Solar. Every now and then, I'd take out my Laco Navigator watch with leather strap when we were out and about in Baghdad to get her some combat time. 

The Traser P6600 has become my staple deployment watch going to Afghanistan with me last December. It survived all sorts of combat situations only to get killed at a water park in the Smokey Mountains! I sent it in for repair and Traser's service center repaired it free of charge. That's a huge plus for me. A great watch with great customer service. 

While I agree that many younger guys go for the Suuntos or Gshocks, While it is hard to kill a Gshock, the screens are too small for these "aging" eyes and I prefer a good analog with either tritium or good lum. My Ti-zilla on a zulu strap also gets some field time as well. 

Great thread!


----------



## cal..45

Interesting pictures Lone Piper. May I ask what caused the Traser to get killed at the water park?


cheers


----------



## tallguy

cal..45 said:


> Interesting pictures Lone Piper. May I ask what caused the Traser to get killed at the water park?
> 
> cheers


Wild guess here......water?:think::-x:-d


----------



## cal..45

tallguy said:


> Wild guess here......water?:think::-x:-d


Of course this is seemingly the obvious reason, but strange anyway since the watch is 200m rated....

cheers


----------



## Piloto

cal..45 said:


> Of course this is seemingly the obvious reason, but strange anyway since the watch is 200m rated....
> 
> cheers


Perhaps why they fixed it for free. ;-)

Cheers


----------



## icarian

A lot of "thwacking" can go on at a water park methinks. A good obstacle course in its own right concerning bumps and bruises.


----------



## andy_s

Good stuff, and a big cheers to all who served.

This one was with me through my 5 years French army and 3 years Brits; five tours in dusty places but amphibious stuff was the bread and butter. Nearly quarter of a century later, a battery change and it's still as good as ever, (well, a bit battered). Great movement, the first (and one of the best made) quartz analogue chronographs:










Now I wear this most of the time, stil in dusty places but with a lower tempo. Still a chronograph, but pared down to min/secs only (can you see how it's done...?) - oh, and mechanical, Lemania 5100, which was used in a lot of issued watches.


----------



## badwoogie

Currently in Afghanistan wearing a Seiko auto diver (SKX011 with orange dial). Adds a nice a splash of color in a sea of tan and olive drab. Plus it's durable and I don't have to take it off for gym or shower. I'm the odd one out here though as most of the other pilots I work with wear Suunto's, G-shocks or similar gadgety watches with a million features they'll never use. I see them more as "man jewelry" that tell time, and have a greater appreciation for mechanicals/automatics, and also dislike the clustered dials of most pilot/chrono watches, so I'm drawn to divers. Plus I have no need for all the extra functions in the the Ah-64's digital cockpit. 

As a ground guy on my first deployment I wore a cheap Timex I could beat to crap and not worry about. It worked just fine then and still does. Our unit got us Suunto Observers, and while it's a great watch, and classy looking for a digital, I'm tired of having to buy one of their proprietary straps for it every couple of years when it disintegrates, plus the batteries always die at the most inopportune time, so it's days are numbered. 

I will say that even though my watches don't take nearly the beating they used to, there is still no way I'd wear something as expensive as a Breitling, Omega or such while performing aviation duties. They still get scuffed up preflighting and just doing general army stuff, hence the popularity of inexpensive, durable tool watches throughout the services.


----------



## JFingers

badwoogie said:


> I will say that even though my watches don't take nearly the beating they used to, there is still no way I'd wear something as expensive as a Breitling, Omega or such while performing aviation duties. They still get scuffed up preflighting and just doing general army stuff, hence the popularity of inexpensive, durable tool watches throughout the services.


I guess my pre-flights aren't as violent as yours are... Plus, I bought my Breitling to wear it, not to coddle it. It's like having a great motorcycle but never riding it because it might get bug guts on it. I'd rather wear it and enjoy it and put a few scratches on the bracelet and make it mine than have it sit in my storage unit back home.

Blue skies, brother, stay safe.
-Jake


----------



## bobbuilder621

First deployment to Iraq in 2007 I used the Timex. The alarm came in handy every morning and ensured I was up and ready.
During my second tour to lovely Iraq in 2010 I was a Chairborne/Power Point ranger and used my Bulova during the day and the Timex for PT and for the alarm function.

Both are scratched up and the lume on the Bulova lasts about 30 seconds. 
I have replaced the batteries in both watches several times and they are still ticking.


----------



## JFingers

Currently keeping me company:


----------



## cdkoinu

Been wearing G-Shock DS5600E since Warrant Officer Candidate School Sep 2011 to present. I also wear my Bell & Ross Military Vintage 123 since I got back from deployment in 06


----------



## tsimtcu8

Pale_Rider said:


> I'm guardsman in the states so I'm only off playing soldier once a month or ocasionaly for a few months at a time for training. If we're just around the armory and not in the field it's usually a Marathon TSAR w/ Bracelet if we're out doing PT or just at the range it's a Suunto Vector and if I'm leaving for a month or so for some specialized school I throw on the Luminox 3400 before I head to the airport and leave the rest at home.
> 
> View attachment 628124


How do you like the Marathon TSAR on the Bracelet weight/wearing wise? I have been looking at that model as well but was a little worried of how bulky it would be. thanks for your help.


----------



## lsettle

Wore my Seiko SKX031 while deployed off the coast of Libya for 6 six months. Wearing a Classic Tsunami now~

Lawrence


----------



## Doxa Mike

White face Explorer II in case I needed a plane ticket when the war first started. Wanna say I picked it up in '94 after freefall JM and wore it for years. 

Carried a Suunto as a back up (can't remember the model) then got an Observer in '05. 

Picked up a Doxa 600 Orange face in '03 before the DP watches came out. 

Now it's my X-lander and my Core w/ an S6hr for working out. 

Somewheres I got some pretty good pic's of the Rolex jumping and on the demo/weapons
range but you seen one ya seen 'em all. 

V/r

MT


----------



## Bustov

First off thanks to everyone who has served.

From 80-86 I was Nuke Machinist Mate on the USS Tunny, SSN 682, stationed in Pearl. On my first West Pac I broke my Timex digital and when I got to Sasebo Japan I went to the PX to get a replacement. I remember looking at the divers and seeing a 6309-7040, but since I had just bought my Stereo components I was short on $$. I ended up going with a Seiko A829-6040 digital, not knowing at the time it was used by several NASA personnel on trips to Skylab. I got it because of the dual time zone function and the two alarms which gave me a 10 minute snooze before getting up to stand watch. I wore it everyday and it took a beating in the engine room. It has languished in a drawer for the last 30 years or so and I recently popped in a fresh battery. It still runs great even if I can't hear the alarm go off anymore, too much time around the turbines, both on the boat and at the plant (Byron Station in Illinois) where I continued my nuke career after getting my BSME on Uncle Sam. She still looks pretty damn good, a little beat up but still working great.


----------



## enkidu

Bustov said:


> First off thanks to everyone who has served.
> 
> From 80-86 I was Nuke Machinist Mate on the USS Tunny, SSN 682, stationed in Pearl. On my first West Pac I broke my Timex digital and when I got to Sasebo Japan I went to the PX to get a replacement. I remember looking at the divers and seeing a 6309-7040, but since I had just bought my Stereo components I was short on $$. I ended up going with a Seiko A829-6040 digital, not knowing at the time it was used by several NASA personnel on trips to Skylab. I got it because of the dual time zone function and the two alarms which gave me a 10 minute snooze before getting up to stand watch. I wore it everyday and it took a beating in the engine room. It has languished in a drawer for the last 30 years or so and I recently popped in a fresh battery. It still runs great even if I can't hear the alarm go off anymore, too much time around the turbines, both on the boat and at the plant (Byron Station in Illinois) where I continued my nuke career after getting my BSME on Uncle Sam. She still looks pretty damn good, a little beat up but still working great.


Thank you for your service and the great story! Now that's a watch with history.


----------



## Falcon15e

Excuse me Sir, which one is the one your wearing where your arm is over the FMS? Right underneath the tach and next to the NAV stack? Thanks!


----------



## Falcon15e

Sitting out here in Afghanistan and couldn't think of a better trio to bring out here than these three:
1. Omega Seamaster Professional Ti. 
2. Fossil "Antique" Chrono
3. Timex

Previous deployments I had a Suunto Xlander & a Sunnto Core. I would recommend the Xlander over the Core any day! The Core slowly started to die, the lume dots up north chipped off and the strap started to come loose; after only six months. Weak!

Had my second Seamaster (the first is a classic Bond SMP blue) sent to me while in Iraq because my wrist was itching for something solid. I missed my Omega's. 
Here are some photos for fun!

First set: New Omega in Iraq


----------



## Prosit

On my first tour in Iraq (97-98) G-shock 5600. Bought a Rolex Submariner which I wore the last months. Iraq 2008-2009 a G-shock 7710. Afghanistan 2010-2011 Nite MX10, Citizen Aqualand JP2000, CWC GS2000 and two Suuntos (Observer and X-lander). 
All of the above watches are great for the job. IMHO you basically just need a simple robust watch that tells time and I didn't actually need more than one......... but need is not the only incentive to buy watches 
My personal favourite is currently the GS2000. Very discrete, reliable and easy to wear.


----------



## xringshutr

Wearing the Suunto Core Black here in Afghanistan. Lightweight, accurate compass and altimeter (after adjustment for baro pressure). I went initially with a cheaper ABC, but couldn't take it any longer and decided to get the real deal. Glad I did. Already took it up to 11000 ft + on a Chinook ride back to the FOB!! It was adjusting altitude extremely quickly with the Hook's changes in elevation. Great watch.


----------



## genius5th

nike oregon milspec


----------



## macleod1979

Those are very nice. I have one as well.


----------



## Kuma23




----------



## Kuma23

It's a Citizen Men's AT0200-05E Eco-Drive Chronograph Canvas Watch.


----------



## davehb2001

Several different variations of the Timex Ironman from '91-'01. After replacing them every two to three years I have grown to prefer G Shocks or Luminox.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hasaf

I don't remember what I had in basic. I do remember it was my first good watch, a hand wound chronograph. It got stolen (many years later) and I really do not remember the brand.

In Saudi Arabia, as a civilian contractor; so it really does not count, I wore a citizen eco-drive.

This thread did get me curious so I went to aafes online and looked to see which watches had the most reviews. The Omega Speedmaster Professional (the moon watch) clearly has the most individual reviews. Hamilton brand seems pretty popular too.

Keep in mind, counting reviews at aafes introduces a lot of errors, things like: personality that uses aafes online, person that reviews products, many other self selection factors. So, it is a pretty flawed method of study; but, it still produces a insightful result.


----------



## negatron

I was an Artillery officer in a small peace time army 

This was my daily for those years

F-200W-1A - Watches - CASIO


----------



## Harrisonw

*Hager Commando, 23 months in Afghanistan mountains and constant patrols. Keeps -5 to 7 sec. month and better in that respect than my commanders Rolex. For $260.00 how can you go wrong?

Harrisonw*


----------



## SpiritAviation

Zenith Special 1925 (87 years old), the same as Louis Bleriot & WWII Pilots.
Accuracy: Keep the min within H24 ^^


----------



## valdarrant

Wore a Timex Indiglo as it had a functional unidirectional bezel that came in handy. Then I traded a new BNIB Pentium computer, for 100 bucks a Thai Baht chain and an Omega Quartz Seamaster 200m Diver. It didn't come off my wrist EVER in our first year together long story. After literally wearing it out its now in retirement (that it richly deserves) with my disabled father. He even takes it off if he going outside and there is ANY chance of inclement weather. If my Bremont Martin Baker had been around I would have worn that

Sent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slck

Luminxo Atacama Chrono 1853 @ Afghanistan at the moment. Suunto Ambit incoming.


----------



## nsx_23

Some very nice watches in here. I'm looking for advise on whether I should purchase a Suunto Core or a Casio Protrek of some description. I had a chance to try the Core on today and I love the styling and comfort. However, I have read very mixed opinions on the durability of the Suunto despite the barometer's great accuracy (an important consideration for me) where as the Casio seems to be the opposite - Awesome durability but can be inaccurate. I have also read that the Core can chew through batteries very quickly. 

Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## davehb2001

I have owned both. I'd go with the core. What's the use of having an instrument like that if you can't trust the accuracy? The core is plenty durable if maintained correctly and the battery is an easy change. I've had pathfinder 1500 and a 1300, neither of which was accurate enough for me to depend on. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpace7

I have been deployed a couple of time. To Iraq and Afghanistan. I have never been on any secret mission to undisclosed location. Just Kandahar and fallujah (I know big yawn). The first time I deployed to Iraq at the start of the war I wore a Analog Timex indiglo. The watch served it purpose well. My last deployment was to Afghanistan and I wore a Suunto vector. IMO this is the greatest military watch ever made. A lot ( and I do mean a lot) of soldiers wore G-Shock. I have nothing against them but I love the oversize suunto since I am rather large myself. 

My suunto keep time perfectly, and even the altimeter worked perfectly and the look and feel was great.

Like one poster said above they are issued to the special forces, so I guess they are good enough for this warrant officer.


----------



## Roland Hotte

I wore my Timex Expedition Digital Compass I forget the exact model # at the moment but it's listed in my watch collection. I know a couple guys who also wore 1 of the many Timex Expedition Compass watches and a few others who wore a G-Shock. The strap of my Timex digital broke (after I was home) due to regular wear on it and I can't find an easy replacement for it as it has a bubble at the top and the strap is screwed to the watch making the strap a 1 of a kind type thing. I just recently got my G-Shock and I love it because it's way tougher than the Timex (supposedly). I really loved the compass feature on my Timex and the clear easy to read screen. The G-Shock 5081 in all black doesn't have a backlit screen for the digital features making them almost impossible to read in the dark and even when in a well lit area depending on the time of day the analog watch hands block the date and digital readout of the time so it's not as practical as the Timex. If I had the G-Shock during my service time I would've stuck with my Timex. I was an Infantryman so I got a lot of use from the digital compass, but since being home I rarely use the compass feature unless hiking with my dog so I prefer my G-Shock for civilian use. (Plus the G-Shock looks way nicer ) I hope this helps you decide what would suit your needs. It's all about what YOU need, not what they want you to have or what they make you think you need.


----------



## evanbaines

My Suunto Observer is my field/deployment watch, and my Speedy is my garrison watch.


----------



## shamrok

*Re: How about a Veteran?*



marcsp said:


> This is gorgeous! How many mm is the case? And what is the model/order-name called so I can get one too.


Sorry about the really late response to this, just now seeing it. The model is the Seiko SNKH63K and it's 38 or 39 mm, I forget exactly. The best thing to do is e-mail Harold ([email protected]) and just attach that picture and he can get you sorted out. He's great to work with.


----------



## da085

*Re: How about a Veteran?*

Navy H-60 type here. On the boat and at home I wear a Fortis GMT or Casio both on Maratac Zulu straps in the cockpit. A GMT or UTC time function has been very very helpful.


----------



## kngspook

Livehard said:


> After 9 years in Special forces, Ive gone through more suunto vectors and G shocks than I can count. A lot were traded for different things in different places. Last few years has been Chase-Durer 1000xl UDT on rubber with deployant. Looking to move up to SINN 103 ti DAIPAL for work watch soon though.


Sounds like you might have some stories...any you care to share?


----------



## Livehard

Some I can, some I can't , but all are to long to post on a forum and half the storie is in the delivery. Most are better served with iced cold beer anyway. If your ever in NC or even OK look me up.


----------



## Sudman

Many thanks to all that contributed to this thread the last year in a half, the stories are amazing and wonderful to read! I'd like to keep it going and invite current and former service men and women to share their watch stories and what you remember seeing at your PX. Thanks again!


----------



## jimmyspal

Had a G-Shock Mudman like this one, lasted a year and a half through basic and many exercises etc. (not my photo)










Been wearing a Casio Pro-Trek PRG40 like this one for the past year. I've never really liked this watch, bought it as a spur of the moment thing after my Mudman broke. It feels too cheap/tacky for my liking, and to be perfectly honest I've never used the compass/altimeter/barometer or any other features, only used it for timekeeping. (again, not my photo)










However, I've just ordered a Traser H3 Code Blue. Heard a lot of good things about this watch so I'm hoping it stands up to what I expect. Going to Kenya later this year and Afghanistan shortly afterwards, so it'll get a beating.


----------



## recife

What a great thread - very interesting reading.

Respect and thanks to all you guys serving and enjoying your watches in some pretty 'interesting' and demanding environments.

I think the actual real world performance of military oriented watches is prehaps the most relevant to me even though I'm not currently on active service as it covers the most demanding and diverse set of conditions imaginable for a watch. It seems to me a good military watch would also be a great outdoors / daily beater, and much more relevant to me than a 1000m scuba diving spec'd watch with H escape valves etc (I do release gas but not much of it's helium!) as I hardly ever swim let alone dive.

It's interesting to hear what features are actually useful and which are completely pointless (obviously different roles have differing requirements).

From reading this thread essential features seem to be (obviously) :

very reliable / accurate timekeeping
Very Rugged / shock proof
Water / dust proof
clear display / easy to read in all conditions

and desirable features:

affordable / replaceable
dual time / 12h bezel
good lume / backlight
strong strap / clasp
multiple alarms
countdown timer

anything else?

Any of you guys serving past or present, I'd also be interested to hear what watch or watch feature that you found to be the most disappointing in the field? - ie. is there something you thought would be a cool / useful / interesting feature that really wasn't, or a particular model that surprisingly just couldn't hack the pace and wasn't capable, reliable or durable enough to withstand the rigours of modern combat / camp life and then some hardcore RnR?

cheers!


----------



## daedelus

*Re: Military personnel- What watch are you wearing?*

Ocean7 G-1 on Maratac Zulu


----------



## daedelus

*Re: Military personnel- What watch are you wearing?*

View attachment 1017692

Classic G-Shock w/ adapters on Maratac Zulu


----------



## tdg187x

badwoogie said:


> Currently in Afghanistan wearing a Seiko auto diver (SKX011 with orange dial). Adds a nice a splash of color in a sea of tan and olive drab. Plus it's durable and I don't have to take it off for gym or shower. I'm the odd one out here though as most of the other pilots I work with wear Suunto's, G-shocks or similar gadgety watches with a million features they'll never use. I see them more as "man jewelry" that tell time, and have a greater appreciation for mechanicals/automatics, and also dislike the clustered dials of most pilot/chrono watches, so I'm drawn to divers. Plus I have no need for all the extra functions in the the Ah-64's digital cockpit.
> 
> As a ground guy on my first deployment I wore a cheap Timex I could beat to crap and not worry about. It worked just fine then and still does. Our unit got us Suunto Observers, and while it's a great watch, and classy looking for a digital, I'm tired of having to buy one of their proprietary straps for it every couple of years when it disintegrates, plus the batteries always die at the most inopportune time, so it's days are numbered.
> 
> I will say that even though my watches don't take nearly the beating they used to, there is still no way I'd wear something as expensive as a Breitling, Omega or such while performing aviation duties. They still get scuffed up preflighting and just doing general army stuff, hence the popularity of inexpensive, durable tool watches throughout the services.


i agree. preflights and banging and clanging against the aircraft, the need to read local and zulu time at a glance and good lume have steered me towards a seiko diver (sawtooth) w/ a nylon band. had a suuto core and scratched the crystal so bad the first day i had it in the a/c it was unreadable. i will say that most dudes i've noticed in afghansistan have been wearing g shocks or suuntos. imho i would say a g shock is your best all around mil watch that could survive in all environments on air land and sea but my old eyes need big numbers now.


----------



## Godan

In the Army in the 1960's, some of us bought Rolexes because they were the only watch we knew we could trust. Seikos were around, but had no track record. I have stayed with Rolexes for "dress" wear through college, grad school and an academic career. More recently, after ten seasons as a volunteer federal ski ranger, I have come to wear and trust solar GShocks, especially the Mudman, because I like to see the current time in stopwatch mode. If I had to go back into the military, I would take one of the flat solar GShocks, probably model G-5600E.


----------



## took

Suunto & Pathfinder 


Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk


----------



## samael_6978

Godan said:


> In the Army in the 1960's, some of us bought Rolexes because they were the only watch we knew we could trust. Seikos were around, but had no track record. I have stayed with Rolexes for "dress" wear through college, grad school and an academic career. More recently, after ten seasons as a volunteer federal ski ranger, I have come to wear and trust solar GShocks, especially the Mudman, because I like to see the current time in stopwatch mode. If I had to go back into the military, I would take one of the flat solar GShocks, probably model G-5600E.


What is federal ski ranger?

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Godan

samael_6978 said:


> What is federal ski ranger?
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


Not widely known, I grant you. US Forest service winter volunteers. Like ski patrol (we actually carried ski patrol id) but for popular cross country areas. In my case, this was around Cameron Pass, in Northern Colorado.


----------



## mdinana

stateside I'm wearing a Marathon Navigator most days. Deployed with a cheap Timex Expedition indiglo - worked fine for the 6 months of being a fobbit in the Narmy.


----------



## phlebas

A SNK809 with a Corps colours NATO strap in barracks, a G Shock G-2900 when deployed, and a Timex T40011 on a green PVD NATO strap on exercise. Usually.


----------



## vipereaper30

Nothing better while flying the U-2 than the Bremont U-2! Works great outta the cockpit too  Even though it is my favorite watch I do wish it had a GMT function.









Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Madeinhb




----------



## Sonic_driftwood

Liberty NATO. Straight black for the office.


----------



## UlsterRugby

2012/2013 KAHANDAHAR AFGHAN I wore a 2007 42mm omega seamaster planet ocean or a g shock depending on the task I was on. Looking back it was a bit foolish as after the tour I had to spend a few pound on service, polish new bezel ect then sold it. 

I then bought s Marathon GSAR, which I ended up selling and deeply regeret. Im currently looking to find another one online from someone who will ship to Camp Bastian Afghanistan as thats where I am and they have a DHL base here. I also had a Suunto core which I flipped for a g shock as I didnt use all the functions. 

So hopefully by the end of my 6 months here I will own a GSAR and give it some wrist time out on patrols before we pull out. If I cannot get one I may settle for a CWC auto with date diver.


----------



## CSG

I met a colonel the other day who's the commander of the 366th Fighter Wing out of Mountain Home AFB in Idaho. This is a SH pilot with 750+ combat hours in an F-15E. He was wearing one of those ubiquitous plastic Casios or Timex's or similar. No fancy pilot watch from Rolex, Omega, IWC, Sinn, Bremont, Seiko, etc. A good ol' $50-100 digital watch.


----------



## CCJ

That's the most common type of watch you'll see in miliary aviation, but there are a good number of Bremonts, Omega X-33s, Breitling Aerospace, Citizen Skyhawks around too. As my squadron's watch guy, I'm always trying to get interest in a custom group buy with a squadron logo. No luck yet...



CSG said:


> I met a colonel the other day who's the commander of the 366th Fighter Wing out of Mountain Home AFB in Idaho. This is a SH pilot with 750+ combat hours in an F-15E. He was wearing one of those ubiquitous plastic Casios or Timex's or similar. No fancy pilot watch from Rolex, Omega, IWC, Sinn, Bremont, Seiko, etc. A good ol' $50-100 digital watch.


----------



## Jack1775

I started out wearing a Timex Ironman and upgraded to a G-Shock before deployment. Now I mostly wear my SKX but occasionally wear a Citizen Eco-Drive (at2095-07e).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreeInquiry

Been using a couple of different watches on duty. The only thing have in common is that I´ve destroyed them all within 6 months. The Casio Mudman was the one that lasted the longest.







Casio Protrek. Old classic. Plusses: A lot of features and great readability with a big display. Minuses: Too big and light goes out too quickly which makes it problematic to use it during night ops. Suunto has a great solution for this problem which is to have the light on until 10 sec after the last button push.







The Casio Mudman. Best and most durable watch that I´ve used on duty so far. Has auto update of time which would pre patrol synchronization of watches easy if all members used watches with this option.


----------



## KingGidora

Ex-soldier here (not US armed forces). I was trained heavily in Jungle Warfare and Urban Operations. What i don't understand is why are analog watches with lumes highly touted as military watches?

From experience, the illumination that these watches give off are uncontrollable by the soldier (and if you had to wear an additional cloth to cover, that's extra gear to be caredfor) At night, light discipline is important in remaining tactical. I have been able to spot a moving wristwatch much like I would be able to spot a cigarette glow. And these were all exposed despite the dense jungles that i have been trained in. (To further explain, a light at night is a target for me to fire at)

I have always sworn by digital display watches with illumination at the touch of a button. Stop watches/countdown timers + alarms were always a plus. Digital displays were always faster to read versus analog displays. On a stricter note, all watches had to be either black/green (correct shade) to blend in with camouflage.

Perhaps the definition of "military" or "field" watch has a marketing aspect to it and in turn, a broad meaning. After all, every one has a different operational role.

But when companies sell a watch like "stealth" or "Navy Seal/Special Forces" and has tints of red/yellow/lume/analog/whatever else non-tactical.

To me, buying a military/tactical watch that fails these operational requirements is like a diver watch with a bi-directional bezel, or no screw down crown; they don't do what they are sold to do and they get you killed.

Looks nice? Yes they do. But please, market them accurately. More responsible companies use words like "inspired by". 

Rant over. Out.


----------



## mdinana

KingGidora said:


> Ex-soldier here (not US armed forces). I was trained heavily in Jungle Warfare and Urban Operations. What i don't understand is why are analog watches with lumes highly touted as military watches?
> 
> From experience, the illumination that these watches give off are uncontrollable by the soldier (and if you had to wear an additional cloth to cover, that's extra gear to be caredfor) At night, light discipline is important in remaining tactical. I have been able to spot a moving wristwatch much like I would be able to spot a cigarette glow. And these were all exposed despite the dense jungles that i have been trained in. (To further explain, a light at night is a target for me to fire at)
> 
> I have always sworn by digital display watches with illumination at the touch of a button. Stop watches/countdown timers + alarms were always a plus. Digital displays were always faster to read versus analog displays. On a stricter note, all watches had to be either black/green (correct shade) to blend in with camouflage.
> 
> Perhaps the definition of "military" or "field" watch has a marketing aspect to it and in turn, a broad meaning. After all, every one has a different operational role.
> 
> But when companies sell a watch like "stealth" or "Navy Seal/Special Forces" and has tints of red/yellow/lume/analog/whatever else non-tactical.
> 
> To me, buying a military/tactical watch that fails these operational requirements is like a diver watch with a bi-directional bezel, or no screw down crown; they don't do what they are sold to do and they get you killed.
> 
> Looks nice? Yes they do. But please, market them accurately. More responsible companies use words like "inspired by".
> 
> Rant over. Out.


Not to burst your bubble, but there _are_ jobs in the military that aren't combat arms. For them, while light disipline may be important, it's not always a "do or die" proposition.

For me, specifically, I'm medical. It's kind of hard to be taking a pulse or counting respirations if I'm trying to hold the illumination button for 15 seconds with my free hand ... having a tritium/lume second hand is a useful thing.

Oh, and to keep with the thread - seiko pepsi diver today.


----------



## FreeInquiry

KingGidora said:


> Ex-soldier here (not US armed forces). I was trained heavily in Jungle Warfare and Urban Operations. What i don't understand is why are analog watches with lumes highly touted as military watches?
> 
> From experience, the illumination that these watches give off are uncontrollable by the soldier (and if you had to wear an additional cloth to cover, that's extra gear to be caredfor) At night, light discipline is important in remaining tactical. I have been able to spot a moving wristwatch much like I would be able to spot a cigarette glow. And these were all exposed despite the dense jungles that i have been trained in. (To further explain, a light at night is a target for me to fire at)
> 
> I have always sworn by digital display watches with illumination at the touch of a button. Stop watches/countdown timers + alarms were always a plus. Digital displays were always faster to read versus analog displays. On a stricter note, all watches had to be either black/green (correct shade) to blend in with camouflage.
> 
> Perhaps the definition of "military" or "field" watch has a marketing aspect to it and in turn, a broad meaning. After all, every one has a different operational role.
> 
> But when companies sell a watch like "stealth" or "Navy Seal/Special Forces" and has tints of red/yellow/lume/analog/whatever else non-tactical.
> 
> To me, buying a military/tactical watch that fails these operational requirements is like a diver watch with a bi-directional bezel, or no screw down crown; they don't do what they are sold to do and they get you killed.
> 
> Looks nice? Yes they do. But please, market them accurately. More responsible companies use words like "inspired by".
> 
> Rant over. Out.


I couldn´t agree more. You can´t wear a watch with constant lume on night ops. -well maybe you could in Afghanistan because INS don´t have night vision capabilities and are constantly high but it would be against every bone in my body to do it. In fact the Garmin Tactical (here it is again) Fenix uses a light which is supposedly harder to spot with night vision. This watch has other big problems in a tactical situation though.

As a rule of thumb; if a company needs to classify a watch as being "tactical", "black-ops", "ghost-warrior" or other, they´re not marketing to soldiers who operate in a tactical environment, carry out operations that are not on the books or whatever.


----------



## aaamax

KingGidora said:


> Ex-soldier here (not US armed forces). I was trained heavily in Jungle Warfare and Urban Operations. What i don't understand is why are analog watches with lumes highly touted as military watches?
> 
> From experience, the illumination that these watches give off are uncontrollable by the soldier (and if you had to wear an additional cloth to cover, that's extra gear to be caredfor) At night, light discipline is important in remaining tactical. I have been able to spot a moving wristwatch much like I would be able to spot a cigarette glow. And these were all exposed despite the dense jungles that i have been trained in. (To further explain, a light at night is a target for me to fire at)
> 
> I have always sworn by digital display watches with illumination at the touch of a button. Stop watches/countdown timers + alarms were always a plus. Digital displays were always faster to read versus analog displays. On a stricter note, all watches had to be either black/green (correct shade) to blend in with camouflage.
> 
> Perhaps the definition of "military" or "field" watch has a marketing aspect to it and in turn, a broad meaning. After all, every one has a different operational role.
> 
> But when companies sell a watch like "stealth" or "Navy Seal/Special Forces" and has tints of red/yellow/lume/analog/whatever else non-tactical.
> 
> To me, buying a military/tactical watch that fails these operational requirements is like a diver watch with a bi-directional bezel, or no screw down crown; they don't do what they are sold to do and they get you killed.
> 
> Looks nice? Yes they do. But please, market them accurately. More responsible companies use words like "inspired by".
> 
> Rant over. Out.


Absolutely. 
The inference of road-worthiness and "takes a lickin'..." is associated to Tactical et al. So it is a 100% sales ploy that is extremely annoying. How many times has a young squid gotten a new "tactical" from his folks back home? Or worse still, gone out to buy one himself because he doesn't know any better.
I'd say G-shock is 99% of reality out there today from what I've seen and I'm talking about global use not just Stateside. 
When I was young and did the compulsory one-year Basic Training (Sweden and no longer required, which brings up another whole topic of why the youth today are sooooo freakin lazy, over-weight and have a mouth on them that you wouldn't find 30 years ago without it getting kicked in, PC-hell I call it. Welcome to the new world order. My mini rant over) I had an Ironman that was terrific for the week or so that it lasted. After that I got an auto Seiko Diver 7002 (1989) that truly had the crap kicked out of it and it still works today. Except that the dial floats freely under the bezel, lol.
Not once did I ever see a grunt or an officer wearing something "nice." To be honest, it would be a hoot to see a Marina Militare or Seamaster in the field... but, no go.


----------



## Godan

KingGidora said:


> Ex-soldier here (not US armed forces). I was trained heavily in Jungle Warfare and Urban Operations. What i don't understand is why are analog watches with lumes highly touted as military watches?
> 
> From experience, the illumination that these watches give off are uncontrollable by the soldier (and if you had to wear an additional cloth to cover, that's extra gear to be caredfor) At night, light discipline is important in remaining tactical. I have been able to spot a moving wristwatch much like I would be able to spot a cigarette glow. And these were all exposed despite the dense jungles that i have been trained in. (To further explain, a light at night is a target for me to fire at)
> 
> I have always sworn by digital display watches with illumination at the touch of a button. Stop watches/countdown timers + alarms were always a plus. Digital displays were always faster to read versus analog displays. On a stricter note, all watches had to be either black/green (correct shade) to blend in with camouflage.
> 
> Perhaps the definition of "military" or "field" watch has a marketing aspect to it and in turn, a broad meaning. After all, every one has a different operational role.
> 
> But when companies sell a watch like "stealth" or "Navy Seal/Special Forces" and has tints of red/yellow/lume/analog/whatever else non-tactical.
> 
> To me, buying a military/tactical watch that fails these operational requirements is like a diver watch with a bi-directional bezel, or no screw down crown; they don't do what they are sold to do and they get you killed.
> 
> Looks nice? Yes they do. But please, market them accurately. More responsible companies use words like "inspired by".
> 
> Rant over. Out.


This is entirely consistent with my experience. The medic who posted above has a point that applies to many troops not in direct contact. I want the medics and the guys organizing MRE's, supplies, etc, and maintaining equipment to see everything the need to see to do their jobs right. Out at what Brits call the "sharp end," it's best if everything is dark and quiet. Watches with "tactical" and "special ops" markings are silly. If I had to go back into the Army, I'd take a flat, simple, solar G-Shock.


----------



## rbandit651

Looking for a Velcro/nylon band that fits my g shock Ga110 any help?


----------



## KingGidora

mdinana said:


> Not to burst your bubble, but there _are_ jobs in the military that aren't combat arms. For them, while light disipline may be important, it's not always a "do or die" proposition.
> 
> For me, specifically, I'm medical. It's kind of hard to be taking a pulse or counting respirations if I'm trying to hold the illumination button for 15 seconds with my free hand ... having a tritium/lume second hand is a useful thing.
> 
> Oh, and to keep with the thread - seiko pepsi diver today.


To start, thank you for what you do. It is a noble responsibility and I very much respect that (military or not)

You have raised a good point 

I guess whenever i hear words like "stealth/special ops/navy seal/" etc etc they all sound very combative that's all.


----------



## JATO757

CSG said:


> I met a colonel the other day who's the commander of the 366th Fighter Wing out of Mountain Home AFB in Idaho. This is a SH pilot with 750+ combat hours in an F-15E. He was wearing one of those ubiquitous plastic Casios or Timex's or similar. No fancy pilot watch from Rolex, Omega, IWC, Sinn, Bremont, Seiko, etc. A good ol' $50-100 digital watch.


This speaks true to aviation/pilots in general. I'm a pilot (civilian) and constantly look to see what guys are wearing. The vast majority are wearing the latest WalMart special. A good friend who flew F-4's, F-15's, and retired on the B-777 wears a $12 Casio. Hence why I always get a chuckle out of all the ads/marketing around pilots watches.

The one thing the marketers don't want you to know is that most pilots are cheap, really cheap!

 iPad Air


----------



## Branger63

Two of the watches I wore while deployed to Afghanistan between January 2005 - November 2006, in 2009, and again in 2010. Trying to find some pictures of the others: Freestyle diver (unfortunatley that one survived the wilds of Afghanistan but lost a fight to bathroom tile when I dropped it and chipped the crystal  ), Casio Solar metal G Shock (still have the watch but the band broke and have been unable to find a replacement in a brick and mortar store, will just have to order one). The Reactor or the Casio with the bezel were probably the best for me for what I did. The lume on the Reactor is incredible! Just a simple three hand watch with lumed pip on the second hand. I could read the time quickly night or day. And for those concerned about lume on the watch giving away your position, well the watch is worn under your sleeve. You only need to look at a watch when you need to look at it so all the talk about it giving away your position is nonsense. I never stood up in the middle of a fire fight because I needed to check the time. Noise and light discipline is taught to all Soldiers from Basic Trainees on up.

I didn't like taking a watch with an alarm or some audible function outside the COP/FOB because the last thing I needed was a noisey alarm going off af the wrong time or some chip, chirp, chime whatever you want to call it.

I am retiring this summer after 29 years on active duty. I joined the Ohio Guard in 1981 as a Private and spent 4 years as an enlisted Soldier making Sergeant (E5) before I was commissioned a 2LT of Infantry through ROTC. My watch in basic training back in 1981 was a very cheap Timex I bought at the PX  Had it for years before finally breaking it. I wore either cheap Timex or a very nice Seiko quartz with an alarm until I got out of college.

Wore mostly Timex Ironman or watches of that type once they came out during my early officer years. Start getting into divers after that because they work so well in the field and were way more durable than the cheapie Timex field watches I was wearing. Spent close to 4 years in the best Light Infantry Regiment in the world and we mostly wore Timex Ironman, Triathlon, or Seiko or Citizen divers.

Again, will post some pics of the other watches I wore while deployed. Now I primarily sport automatics most of the time but still have love for quartz too  I will never get rid of the watches I wore in Afghanistan. I may not wear them that often but the sentimental factor will keep them in my memory box. I mostly wear a Seiko Sumo now but do switch as the mood or situation dictates. Quite fond of my Sumo!!









I'm a grunt so simple, durable, dependable, and stable were key to what I wore in combat. I like simple, dependable, stable, and mostly classic for what I wear day to day. Sorry for the long post, but this is a great thread and an example of why I so enjoy WUS!!!!


----------



## mdinana

KingGidora said:


> To start, thank you for what you do. It is a noble responsibility and I very much respect that (military or not)
> 
> You have raised a good point
> 
> I guess whenever i hear words like "stealth/special ops/navy seal/" etc etc they all sound very combative that's all.


I'd agree with that last sentence - they do seem to make the watch seem like the GO-TO-WATCH!! for the (insert your favorite special forces unit here). You don't usually read "Preferred watch for Embassy Guard!" or "Cooks love us!"

Not that I have a picture, but I think I had a Timex Ironman (some $40 version) when I was in Afghanistan. Fortunately I had electricity pretty consistently, so the indiglo function wasn't needed. But I quickly remembered why I didn't like them in that venue. Another thing with digital, trying to do math in your head while counting a pulse is a real pain: adding 15 to your start point (for a pulse) or multiplying by 4 (for the full-minute count). With an analog, you just wait until 3 numbers lapse; still have to multiply though.

Today: Marathon Pilot (Red). Wish I could figure how to post off my phone's camera


----------



## Time Collector

29 years old and it has served its country honorably. As you can see it is all but dead and gone, but I do take it out from time to time just to look at it and remember the journey we both took. Purchased at the BX/PX


----------



## cal..45

Branger63 said:


> ...And for those concerned about lume on the watch giving away your position, well the watch is worn under your sleeve. You only need to look at a watch when you need to look at it so all the talk about it giving away your position is nonsense. I never stood up in the middle of a fire fight because I needed to check the time. Noise and light discipline is taught to all Soldiers from Basic Trainees on up.


Thank you, at least some persons seem to have such a thing as common sense left |>. Wearing a watch under sleeves or under gloves - what a groundbreaking idea not to give away your postion due to this method ;-) Also, wearing the watch inside your wrist greatly helps to reduce the risk of unwanted crystal reflection.



> I didn't like taking a watch with an alarm or some audible function outside the COP/FOB because the last thing I needed was a noisey alarm going off af the wrong time or some chip, chirp, chime whatever you want to call it.


Agreed, an alarm or whatever going off at the wrong place to the wrong time could get you into a lot more trouble than the silly illumination debate. Granted I'm a digital watch fan myself and much prefer them over analogs, but sound discipline is not just a phrase in a tactical situation, digital watches with silent vibration alarm, greatly help to avoid unwanted risks.

cheers


----------



## KingGidora

Branger63 said:


> And for those concerned about lume on the watch giving away your position, well the watch is worn under your sleeve. You only need to look at a watch when you need to look at it so all the talk about it giving away your position is nonsense. I never stood up in the middle of a fire fight because I needed to check the time. Noise and light discipline is taught to all Soldiers from Basic Trainees on up.
> 
> I didn't like taking a watch with an alarm or some audible function outside the COP/FOB because the last thing I needed was a noisey alarm going off af the wrong time or some chip, chirp, chime whatever you want to call it.


Well Sir, you are right. No one stands in the middle of a fire fight.

The situation i was referring to wasn't about fire fights but rather when doing patrols or harboring close to hostiles.

From photos, I believe everyone wears their watch differently when on duty. I guess for me (and some others) we usually roll our sleeves up alittle (due to the heat and humidity in the jungle). Or we don't make that extra effort to ensure our sleeves are covering our watches.

If there is a possibility of a stray alarm going off (which can be muted), then i believe there is also a possibility that a stray lume gets exposed (which can be covered too)

I guess we are all just trying to prevent Murphy's law from taking place


----------



## akitadog

Get the Bremont III. This has GMT function.

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## BrandonP

G-Shocks were super popular in the IDF. Me in Susya, 2008:










Model #: DW6900-1VQD

You might find this interesting...we used to do something to our gear called "shiftsurim" - basically dummy cording it and fixing it up. Anyway, the watch had to be dummy corded with thin cord to your wrist so that if the strap broke, you wouldn't lose it. In addition (see above) it had to have elastic cloth on the band so you could pull it over the face for operations - to prevent light from reflecting off of the face, or the lume from being visible through NVGs from a distance. Picture here:










The "If found please return to:" thing is a joke...Jewish tradition requires that people are buried with all of their parts. So before operations we'd all initial our arms and legs in case they were uh...forcefully removed. I thought it a bit trite so signed it my own way.


----------



## Branger63

Your picture brings back great memories. I have not tied down my watch in years, but did attend a US Army school back in 1986, yeah I'm getting old, where we tied down everything to include the watch. Those G Shocks are tough watches.

We didn't ink ourselves but we did put extra dog tags in our boots for the same reason. We hoped the metal dog tag would survive any blast that might create separation of identifying features.



BrandonP said:


> G-Shocks were super popular in the IDF. Me in Susya, 2008:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Model #: DW6900-1VQD
> 
> You might find this interesting...we used to do something to our gear called "shiftsurim" - basically dummy cording it and fixing it up. Anyway, the watch had to be dummy corded with thin cord to your wrist so that if the strap broke, you wouldn't lose it. In addition (see above) it had to have elastic cloth on the band so you could pull it over the face for operations - to prevent light from reflecting off of the face, or the lume from being visible through NVGs from a distance. Picture here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "If found please return to:" thing is a joke...Jewish tradition requires that people are buried with all of their parts. So before operations we'd all initial our arms and legs in case they were uh...forcefully removed. I thought it a bit trite so signed it my own way.


----------



## Godan

Branger63 said:


> Your picture brings back great memories. I have not tied down my watch in years, but did attend a US Army school back in 1986, yeah I'm getting old, where we tied down everything to include the watch. Those G Shocks are tough watches.
> 
> We didn't ink ourselves but we did put extra dog tags in our boots for the same reason. We hoped the metal dog tag would survive any blast that might create separation of identifying features.


Some of us are getting even older. We made a field-expedient watch cover with a couple of thicknesses of Army green tape back in the day, and used the same tape to keep dog tags from banging against one another on the boot lace we substituted for the shiny, noisy metal chain.


----------



## photoracer

Back during Nam in the late 60's I wore a gold plated Breitling Cosmonaute. However later for more ruggedness I switched to a Rado Diastar8 because of its indestructable sapphire crystal and because even the dressiers ones were rated to 100 atmospheres underwater


----------



## Zipp

Nixon The Time Teller. Just a minimalistic watch matching the combat uniform.


----------



## LFoD

My parents bought me a Suunto Vector, used it for a while as a PL...hated it. Buttons are not intuitive, always have to re-calibrate, etc. Went back to the Casio G-Shock I used in basic training. Purchased it at the Shoppette and still wear it in uniform.


----------



## B3owulf

I wore a Bertucci A-4T on my last deployment, very comfortable, and the only thing I have been able to make last (I went through two watches on my first deployment and more than I can count in training). I have had it for about three years now and while its a bit beat up it still keeps great time and is easily, rapidly visible. Plus it was not that expensive so when it finally gives up the ghost it wont be the end of the world.

I saw a couple posts about light discipline earlier in the thread, and while I agree light discipline is important I dont see a watch being that big of an issue. If someone gets close enough for the glow from my watch to give me away he has me dead to rights already. That said, I am just a regular old infantryman, maybe some of the guys out doing secret squirrel stuff have a different opinion. Seems like most of the "cool guys" I worked with wore suuntos or G-shocks. For me analog is a lot more rapid and intuitive than digital and the constant low level glow is better than an intermittent bright light (in my opinion anyway).

The only thing i dont like about this watch is that it does not have any sort of timing function, a definite disadvantage. This has been a problem for me in the past; on deployment for timing controlled detonations and in training for tracking time hacks (eg I will be back to the ORP in 1 hour). If I can find something as comfortable and durable that gives me a timing function I will buy it, just havent yet.

I attached a pic below from on deployment. That was my fourth pair of gloves that deployment but the watch was still looking great!


----------



## mdinana

Is that a -240? How's the Bertucci handle the concussion? A guy I knew shattered his iphone shooting off an M-2; not sure if watches suffer that same fate.


----------



## Monocrom

mdinana said:


> Is that a -240? How's the Bertucci handle the concussion? A guy I knew shattered his iphone shooting off an M-2; not sure if watches suffer that same fate.


Smartphones are too damn fragile. Got a smartphone?.... Gotta treat it as though the whole thing is made out of glass.


----------



## Papichulo

Godan said:


> Watches with "tactical" and "special ops" markings are silly. If I had to go back into the Army, I'd take a flat, simple, solar G-Shock.


This is what I wear in the field these days.


----------



## German Collector

my favorite:

Tourby Watches for US Strike Fighter Weapons School Pacific


----------



## B3owulf

mdinana said:


> Is that a -240? How's the Bertucci handle the concussion? A guy I knew shattered his iphone shooting off an M-2; not sure if watches suffer that same fate.


It is a 240L, not a ton of concussion from it, nothing like an M2, still need to wear ear protection but it is not that cocussion bouncing off your chest like on a M2. The watch was really more at risk from hitting stuff - I broke the crystal on a watch hitting the door on my vehicle during my first deployment. The doors are steel and have no real padding, I was jumping out quick and my wrist hit the door, the watch still kept time but had a big crack in the crystal.


----------



## geauxtigers

Haven't been on deployment, but during BOLC I wore a cheap Timex Ironman in the field and a Luminox 3051 in garrison. Beat the hell out of the Timex but it took it like a champ. The CS in the gas chamber actually peeled the paint off the front of it. Kinda makes you wonder what it does to your lungs and eyes, huh? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## BA1970

Of all the quartz chronos that Seiko ever made, the Sports 100 line was the best, in my opinion. I had one ... stainless and gold with the white pearl dial and moon phase. I loved it. It was superbly accurate and durable. Yours was always a favorite of mine, too, and I don't know why I didn't get one.

Cheers on ya, mate!



andy_s said:


> Good stuff, and a big cheers to all who served.
> 
> This one was with me through my 5 years French army and 3 years Brits; five tours in dusty places but amphibious stuff was the bread and butter. Nearly quarter of a century later, a battery change and it's still as good as ever, (well, a bit battered). Great movement, the first (and one of the best made) quartz analogue chronographs:


----------



## CobaltBlaze

I have worn G shock mudman and the Casio Protrek PRG 270 in the field.


----------



## withthesword

been wearing a sub on nato for years 

whoever said a rolex can't be a tool watch?


----------



## tallguy

withthesword said:


> been wearing a sub on nato for years
> 
> whoever said a rolex can't be a tool watch?


Awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charger02

Newest addition. I guess you would call it a re-edition vice homage?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Underwatermechanic

Royal Navy submariner here. When I am deployed I tend to wear a Seiko automatic. We don't need to worry about split second accuracy as any critical events are always conducted using the ships time not our watches. When I am shore based I tend to wear my U1 unless I am going to be doing some mechanical work


----------



## Ludi




----------



## usmc jet jock

tdg187x said:


> i agree. preflights and banging and clanging against the aircraft, the need to read local and zulu time at a glance and good lume have steered me towards a seiko diver (sawtooth) w/ a nylon band. had a suuto core and scratched the crystal so bad the first day i had it in the a/c it was unreadable. i will say that most dudes i've noticed in afghansistan have been wearing g shocks or suuntos. imho i would say a g shock is your best all around mil watch that could survive in all environments on air land and sea but my old eyes need big numbers now.


put watch under flight suit sleeve or glove. Problem solved. I roll my sleeves down before I put my g-suit, vest, etc on

i have gps time in the HUD and on the instrument panel, no need to actually use the watch other than to look good

On second thought I do input Zulu time from my watch sometimes when my jet can't get GPS time for some systems that use it, or always if I'm flying a jet with no gps. Usually fly with an x-33 that I only have to back one a month or so


----------



## viator092

I'm a freshly retired C130 navigator of 28 years, the last 20 in the Air National Guard. The Air Force issued me a crappy, yet reliable, Armitron watch. A digital watch was convenient when we did celestial navigation (until mid 90s) and low-level/airdrop. But, to me, a watch has hands on it. Digital watches are really nothing but a boring time indicator, like on your stove or that blinking 00:00 on the old VCRs. Do digital watches serve a purpose? Yeah, they sure do. Instant, accurate time indication but no one is going to swoon over the beauty and elegance of a digital watch. Then I purchased the Breitling Aerospace. It served me well both in and out of the cockpit. After integrated GPS came to our onboard nav systems formation time hacks in the briefings became history. You could literally walk to the plane without a watch. 

There's something wrong with walking to a plane without a watch.

I then switched to my Navitimer, Longitude or IWC Pilot Watch. I will say these watches stood up well to the cockpit and cargo compartment of a C130.


----------



## usmc jet jock

viator092 said:


> I'm a freshly retired C130 navigator of 28 years, the last 20 in the Air National Guard. The Air Force issued me a crappy, yet reliable, Armitron watch. A digital watch was convenient when we did celestial navigation (until mid 90s) and low-level/airdrop. But, to me, a watch has hands on it. Digital watches are really nothing but a boring time indicator, like on your stove or that blinking 00:00 on the old VCRs. Do digital watches serve a purpose? Yeah, they sure do. Instant, accurate time indication but no one is going to swoon over the beauty and elegance of a digital watch. Then I purchased the Breitling Aerospace. It served me well both in and out of the cockpit. After integrated GPS came to our onboard nav systems formation time hacks in the briefings became history. You could literally walk to the plane without a watch.
> 
> There's something wrong with walking to a plane without a watch.
> 
> I then switched to my Navitimer, Longitude or IWC Pilot Watch. I will say these watches stood up well to the cockpit and cargo compartment of a C130.


Standby timehack... 3.. 2.. 1.. hack, the time is Saturday, welcome to the brief


----------



## JFingers

usmc jet jock said:


> Standby timehack... 3.. 2.. 1.. hack, the time is Saturday, welcome to the brief


And everything is standard. Questions? OK, let's go to Starbucks...










^MKII LRRP Capstone










^Breitling Airwolf

The two watches I wear the most while flying. No gps clock, no fms or ins, just whatever I have on my wrist. 
Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## tango_one_three

Former Canadian Forces (Reserve) medic here. Long time reader, 1st time poster. Saw the thread last night and read it start to finish in one go :-d I always get a kick out of seeing the kit other people use and why, so I thought why not throw in my 2 cents as well.

1st watch: Swatch. Don't remember the exact model, but it had something to do with "aquatics" and had a bezel so it was probably a diver model. Got me through basic and the first year or two, but ultimately met its end through scratched glass, water damage/condensation, and a broken bracelet.

2nd watch: Victorinox. Again, don't remember the exact model but it was a field watch very similar to the Cavalry. That watch got me a lot of compliments and I really loved the gunmetal finish. Got me through the next couple years, but again met its death through water damage/condensation and illegibly scratched glass. The gunmetal finish also wore off quite quickly exposing the cheaper brass underneath, which really soured me on Victorinox for quite some time.

3rd watch: Tag Heuer 2000 quartz. My first splurge on a "real" Swiss watch and an absolute tank. The case and bracelet took their share of dings and scratches but after years and years the sapphire crystal was still 100%, not a drop of water infiltration, and zero issues with time-keeping. The only real annoyance were the spring bars and bezel spring, which would break like clockwork every 2-3 years. Still, I absolutely loved that watch and I'd still be wearing it today, but the double-clasp failed while surfing and now it's sitting on the bottom of the Pacific Ocean. o|

4th and current watch: Omega Seamaster 36mm quartz. After leaving the Forces to return to school, I decided to step into the big leagues with a perennial classic. Once again it's been an absolute tank and has taken whatever I can throw at it. I've also come to appreciate the small things that go into a high-end tool watch; in this case, solid end links, push-button clasp, lume at 3 o'clock date position, and even the amazing texture of the dial in the sun.

So what has this steady progression of watches taught me? You get what you pay for. I don't care how many feet of water resistance is printed on the dial or how many gaskets are built in, if a watch doesn't have a screw-down caseback and a screw-down crown, it's going to leak, period. I don't care how scratch-resistant acrylic/mineral glass/hardlex/hesalite/xyz is purported to be. Sapphire is the hardest material next to diamond, so if it's not sapphire, it's going to scratch, period. I don't care if a bracelet is ultra-comfortable, ultra-light, or ultra-futuristic, it's only as strong as the weakest part. If you have weak end-links, cheap spring bars, or a non-locking clasp, it's going to break, period. Buy the watch that suits your needs and don't be swayed by specious marketing or a sense of fashion.


----------



## cal..45

tango_one_three said:


> if a watch doesn't have a screw-down caseback and a screw-down crown, it's going to leak, period.


I entirely doubt that, period.

cheers


----------



## tango_one_three

cal..45 said:


> I entirely doubt that, period.
> 
> cheers


Well, perhaps I'm being glib but that's my experience. Up until I got the Tag, every watch (including the few I wore in high school) met their end through water ingress. The one thing they all had in common, despite being "rated" for 50-100 meters? Non screw-down crown. Never had a problem with the 2000, SMP, or my beater SKX013. The one thing they all have in common? Screw-down crown. I'm no engineer but to me a screw-down crown against a single gasket is mechanically more sound than a push-pull crown with three gaskets. I'm probably harder on my watches than most people, but between the water/soap/oil/grime/salt in my life I would never buy another watch with a push-pull crown again. Cheers.


----------



## diver69

tango_one_three said:


> Well, perhaps I'm being glib but that's my experience. Up until I got the Tag, every watch (including the few I wore in high school) met their end through water ingress. The one thing they all had in common, despite being "rated" for 50-100 meters? Non screw-down crown. Never had a problem with the 2000, SMP, or my beater SKX013. The one thing they all have in common? Screw-down crown. I'm no engineer but to me a screw-down crown against a single gasket is mechanically more sound than a push-pull crown with three gaskets. I'm probably harder on my watches than most people, but between the water/soap/oil/grime/salt in my life I would never buy another watch with a push-pull crown again. Cheers.


To be fair I think you both have valid points. In terms or analogue watches as a whole, in general I would agree with you Tango. As an ex G Shock fan however I recocognise Cal..45, and I think he may be refering to the mighty G and that genre of watch?


----------



## cal..45

A screw down crown is first and foremost a mechanical lock to prevent it accidentally pulled out and therefore compromise the WR, but the mechanism itself doesn't add anything to the WR per se, that is part of the gasket(s) alone. 

About 90% of all professional dive computers do have a srcewed on backplate (or nearly any 200m G-Shock as diver69 already mentioned) instead of a screwed down caseback and I think it s safe to say that both methods are equally fine, again it is all in the gasket and the way it is treated (proper placed, siliconed and not too tighly squeezed) during the assembling process. 


cheers


----------



## CFII

Took this one up today. GWA-1100
20140903_164114 by KiowaDriver, on Flickr


----------



## dchoi132

GShock Mudman. This watch was with me through Infantry Officer Basic Course, Ranger School, and Iraq. Been with me through 4 differently duty stations and still going strong! A part of the case where the straps screw in snapped. Trying to find a place to fix it


----------



## Cageym

dchoi132 said:


> GShock Mudman. This watch was with me through Infantry Officer Basic Course, Ranger School, and Iraq. Been with me through 4 differently duty stations and still going strong! A part of the case where the straps screw in snapped. Trying to find a place to fix it


There are a couple of suppliers online that you can buy G-Shock parts from, I used to have a list but I can't find it. Maybe you could buy a new case for it?

EDIT: Dig through here, you may find it.


----------



## tallguy

Cageym said:


> There are a couple of suppliers online that you can buy G-Shock parts from, I used to have a list but I can't find it. Maybe you could buy a new case for it?
> 
> EDIT: Dig through here, you may find it.


Great G-Shock forum here as well....someone there can surely help.....or use it as an excuse to grab a new one!


----------



## dchoi132

Cageym said:


> There are a couple of suppliers online that you can buy G-Shock parts from, I used to have a list but I can't find it. Maybe you could buy a new case for it?
> 
> EDIT: Dig through here, you may find it.


Thanks! Will do


----------



## dchoi132

tallguy said:


> Great G-Shock forum here as well....someone there can surely help.....or use it as an excuse to grab a new one!


Way too much sentimental value to me. Would love to be able to get it fixed.


----------



## took

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln

viator092 said:


> I'm a freshly retired C130 navigator of 28 years, the last 20 in the Air National Guard. The Air Force issued me a crappy, yet reliable, Armitron watch. A digital watch was convenient when we did celestial navigation (until mid 90s) and low-level/airdrop. But, to me, a watch has hands on it. Digital watches are really nothing but a boring time indicator, like on your stove or that blinking 00:00 on the old VCRs. Do digital watches serve a purpose? Yeah, they sure do. Instant, accurate time indication but no one is going to swoon over the beauty and elegance of a digital watch. Then I purchased the Breitling Aerospace. It served me well both in and out of the cockpit. After integrated GPS came to our onboard nav systems formation time hacks in the briefings became history. You could literally walk to the plane without a watch.
> 
> There's something wrong with walking to a plane without a watch.
> 
> I then switched to my Navitimer, Longitude or IWC Pilot Watch. I will say these watches stood up well to the cockpit and cargo compartment of a C130.


You don't see very many navigators anymore. Just out of curiosity what state were you with?


----------



## viator092

Louisville, KY


Sent from my Company iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln

viator092 said:


> Louisville, KY
> 
> Sent from my Company iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! I have family with the Charleston, WV, unit.


----------



## viator092

Good people there at Charley West. Been at same deployed locations with them several times. Good times. 


Sent from my Company iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln

viator092 said:


> Good people there at Charley West. Been at same deployed locations with them several times. Good times.
> 
> Sent from my Company iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear they're a good group of guys. I'm looking to join once I finish up my degree, hopefully they'll have positions open then.


----------



## Metlin

ItnStln said:


> I hear they're a good group of guys. I'm looking to join once I finish up my degree, hopefully they'll have positions open then.


Much easier for you to go the AD --> ANG route or the AFRes --> ANG route. Much harder to go into the guard directly, at least as an officer (for most rated positions). Enlisted may be easier.


----------



## ciclismosam

I went through basic with the cheap Timex Expedition. Now that I am into watches I swap between my Seiko 5 SNK805, Invicta 8926 on a NATO strap, and Seiko Orange Monster throughout the deployment. Being enlisted I look for those quality affordables with good movements. The two pricier pieces (for me) I am looking at for the future are the Hamilton Khaki Field Auto (38mm) and Steinhart Ocean One (black) but I would probably leave those at home for deployments and still take the others.

Here's a picture of the 8926 since I am wearing it today.


----------



## ItnStln

Metlin said:


> Much easier for you to go the AD --> ANG route or the AFRes --> ANG route. Much harder to go into the guard directly, at least as an officer (for most rated positions). Enlisted may be easier.


I have heard that before. What is the age limit for Pilot and Combat Systems Officer? I've considered enlisting but I fear that I won't be able to get a commission in time.


----------



## Metlin

ItnStln said:


> I have heard that before. What is the age limit for Pilot and Combat Systems Officer? I've considered enlisting but I fear that I won't be able to get a commission in time.


For rated positions (e.g., pilot, nav, CSO, ABM), you must be younger than 28 by the board convening date. Typically, you can request an exception to this policy, but only if you've initiated a physical for your position. You should also complete the board process and enter OTS before turning 29 and one month. The idea is that at the latest, you are a pilot before you're 30.

For non-rated positions, there is some leeway -- 35 is the age limit, and it's higher for doctors and lawyers. I would recommend that you apply for commissioning directly rather than try and go through the "ranks". You stand a much better chance.

Another potential route is to become a developmental engineer (AFSC 62EX) and try and become an FTE (Flight Test Engineer), which also requires you to complete the Test Pilot School (TPS). I am not sure what the age limit is for becoming an FTE.


----------



## viator092

Go to the drills, make it known you want to fly in that unit. Make contacts, keep in touch, finish college if you haven't yet. Work on your pilots license to show you are serious. If you are young (20ish) maybe check out being a loadmaster first. Flight engineers usually come from the maintenance ranks. If you haven't finished college some states will pay your way though. Added below for your enjoyment.

To LtCol Van Wickler:

Sir,
I am DJ Baker and I would appreciate it if you could tell me what it takes to be an F-16 fighter pilot of the USAF. What classes should I take in high school to help the career I want to take later in my life? What could I do to get in the academy?
Sincerely
DJ Baker
------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: VanWickler Kenneth, Lt Col, HQ AETC
Anybody want to help this poor kid from Cyberspace?
"Vee Dub"
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Dear DJ,
Obviously, through no fault of your own, your young, impressionable brain has been poisoned by the superfluous, hyped-up, "Top Gun" Media portrayal of fighter pilots. Unfortunately, this portrayal could not be further from the truth. In my experience, I've found most fighter pilots pompous, back-stabbing, momma's boys with inferiority complexes, as well as being extremely over-rated aeronautically.
However, rather than dash your budding dreams of becoming a USAF pilot, I offer the following alternative: What you REALLY want to aspire to is the exciting, challenging, and rewarding world of TACTICAL AIRLIFT. And this, young DJ, means one thing....the venerable workhorse, THE C-130! I can guarantee no fighter pilot can brag that he has led a 12-ship formation down a valley at 300 ft above the ground, while trying to interpret a 9-line to a new DZ, avoiding pop-up threats, and coordinating with AWACS, all while eating a box lunch, with the engineer in the back taking a piss and the navigator puking in his trash can! I tell you, DJ, TAC Airlift is where it's at!
Where else is it legal to throw tanks, HMMWVs, and other crap out the back of an airplane, and not even worry about it when the chute doesn't open and it torpedoes the General's staff car! No where else can you land on a 3000' dirt strip, kick a bunch of ammo and stuff off the ramp without even stopping, then take off again before range control can call to tell you you've landed on the wrong LZ! And talk about exotic travel-when C-130s go somewhere, they GO somewhere (usually for 3 months, unfortunately). This gives you the opportunity to immerse yourself in the local culture enough to give any natives a bad taste in their mouths re the USAF and Americans in general, not something those strat-lift pilots can do from their airport hotel rooms!
As far as recommendations for your course of study, I offer these:
Take a lot of math courses. You will need all the advanced math skills you can muster to enable you to calculate per diem rates around the world, when trying to split up the crew's bar tab so that the co-pilot really believes he owes 85% of the whole thing and the nav believing he owes the other 20.
Health sciences are important, too. You will need a thorough knowledge of biology to make those educated guesses of how much longer you can drink beer before the tremendous case of the ********************s catches up to you from that meal you ate at that place that had the belly dancers in some God-forsaken foreign country whose name you can't even pronounce!
Social studies are also beneficial. It is important for a good TAC Airlifter to have the cultural knowledge to be able to ascertain the exact location of the nearest t-bar in any country in the world, then be able to convince the local authorities to release the loadmaster after he offends every sensibility of the local religion and culture.
A foreign language is helpful, but not required. You will never be able to pronounce the names of the NAVAIDs in France, and it's much easier to ignore them and go where you want to anyway. As a rule of thumb: Waiters and bellhops in France are always called "Pierre", in Spain it's "Hey, Pedro" and in Italy, of course, it's "Mario." These terms of address also serve in other countries interchangeably, depending upon the level of swarth of the addressee.
A study of geography is also paramount. You will need to know the basic location of all the places you've been when you get back from your TDY and are ready to stick those little pins in that huge world map you've got taped to you living room wall, right next to that gigantic wooden giraffe statue and beer stein collection.
Well, DJ, I hope this little note inspires you. And by the way, forget about that Academy thing. All TAC Airlifters know that there are waaay too few women and too little alcohol there to provide a well-balanced
education. A nice, big state college would be a much better choice. Good luck and see you on the SKE scope!
Maj. Hunter Mills


----------



## ItnStln

Metlin said:


> For rated positions (e.g., pilot, nav, CSO, ABM), you must be younger than 28 by the board convening date. Typically, you can request an exception to this policy, but only if you've initiated a physical for your position. You should also complete the board process and enter OTS before turning 29 and one month. The idea is that at the latest, you are a pilot before you're 30.
> 
> For non-rated positions, there is some leeway -- 35 is the age limit, and it's higher for doctors and lawyers. I would recommend that you apply for commissioning directly rather than try and go through the "ranks". You stand a much better chance.
> 
> Another potential route is to become a developmental engineer (AFSC 62EX) and try and become an FTE (Flight Test Engineer), which also requires you to complete the Test Pilot School (TPS). I am not sure what the age limit is for becoming an FTE.


Thanks Metlin! I've heard different ages, but 28 seems to be the most common. That's approaching quickly but I hope to have my degree completed by then. 


viator092 said:


> Go to the drills, make it known you want to fly in that unit. Make contacts, keep in touch, finish college if you haven't yet. Work on your pilots license to show you are serious. If you are young (20ish) maybe check out being a loadmaster first. Flight engineers usually come from the maintenance ranks. If you haven't finished college some states will pay your way though. Added below for your enjoyment.
> 
> To LtCol Van Wickler:
> 
> Sir,
> I am DJ Baker and I would appreciate it if you could tell me what it takes to be an F-16 fighter pilot of the USAF. What classes should I take in high school to help the career I want to take later in my life? What could I do to get in the academy?
> Sincerely
> DJ Baker
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> From: VanWickler Kenneth, Lt Col, HQ AETC
> Anybody want to help this poor kid from Cyberspace?
> "Vee Dub"
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Dear DJ,
> Obviously, through no fault of your own, your young, impressionable brain has been poisoned by the superfluous, hyped-up, "Top Gun" Media portrayal of fighter pilots. Unfortunately, this portrayal could not be further from the truth. In my experience, I've found most fighter pilots pompous, back-stabbing, momma's boys with inferiority complexes, as well as being extremely over-rated aeronautically.
> However, rather than dash your budding dreams of becoming a USAF pilot, I offer the following alternative: What you REALLY want to aspire to is the exciting, challenging, and rewarding world of TACTICAL AIRLIFT. And this, young DJ, means one thing....the venerable workhorse, THE C-130! I can guarantee no fighter pilot can brag that he has led a 12-ship formation down a valley at 300 ft above the ground, while trying to interpret a 9-line to a new DZ, avoiding pop-up threats, and coordinating with AWACS, all while eating a box lunch, with the engineer in the back taking a piss and the navigator puking in his trash can! I tell you, DJ, TAC Airlift is where it's at!
> Where else is it legal to throw tanks, HMMWVs, and other crap out the back of an airplane, and not even worry about it when the chute doesn't open and it torpedoes the General's staff car! No where else can you land on a 3000' dirt strip, kick a bunch of ammo and stuff off the ramp without even stopping, then take off again before range control can call to tell you you've landed on the wrong LZ! And talk about exotic travel-when C-130s go somewhere, they GO somewhere (usually for 3 months, unfortunately). This gives you the opportunity to immerse yourself in the local culture enough to give any natives a bad taste in their mouths re the USAF and Americans in general, not something those strat-lift pilots can do from their airport hotel rooms!
> As far as recommendations for your course of study, I offer these:
> Take a lot of math courses. You will need all the advanced math skills you can muster to enable you to calculate per diem rates around the world, when trying to split up the crew's bar tab so that the co-pilot really believes he owes 85% of the whole thing and the nav believing he owes the other 20.
> Health sciences are important, too. You will need a thorough knowledge of biology to make those educated guesses of how much longer you can drink beer before the tremendous case of the ********************s catches up to you from that meal you ate at that place that had the belly dancers in some God-forsaken foreign country whose name you can't even pronounce!
> Social studies are also beneficial. It is important for a good TAC Airlifter to have the cultural knowledge to be able to ascertain the exact location of the nearest t-bar in any country in the world, then be able to convince the local authorities to release the loadmaster after he offends every sensibility of the local religion and culture.
> A foreign language is helpful, but not required. You will never be able to pronounce the names of the NAVAIDs in France, and it's much easier to ignore them and go where you want to anyway. As a rule of thumb: Waiters and bellhops in France are always called "Pierre", in Spain it's "Hey, Pedro" and in Italy, of course, it's "Mario." These terms of address also serve in other countries interchangeably, depending upon the level of swarth of the addressee.
> A study of geography is also paramount. You will need to know the basic location of all the places you've been when you get back from your TDY and are ready to stick those little pins in that huge world map you've got taped to you living room wall, right next to that gigantic wooden giraffe statue and beer stein collection.
> Well, DJ, I hope this little note inspires you. And by the way, forget about that Academy thing. All TAC Airlifters know that there are waaay too few women and too little alcohol there to provide a well-balanced
> education. A nice, big state college would be a much better choice. Good luck and see you on the SKE scope!
> Maj. Hunter Mills


Thanks for the advice viator092. I'm hoping to fly something heavy but the closest to where I live, in Annapolis, MD, is Martinsburg I believe.


----------



## Metlin

ItnStln said:


> Thanks Metlin! I've heard different ages, but 28 seems to be the most common. That's approaching quickly but I hope to have my degree completed by then.


Talk to an officer accessions recruiter as soon as possible. You can get your paperwork started, contingent upon your graduation. Rated slots are highly competitive, and you may need to sit in through a couple of boards before you make it. Not necessarily, but it's always good to be prepared.


----------



## 340pd

ItnStln said:


> Thanks Metlin! I've heard different ages, but 28 seems to be the most common. That's approaching quickly but I hope to have my degree completed by then.
> 
> Thanks for the advice viator092. I'm hoping to fly something heavy but the closest to where I live, in Annapolis, MD, is Martinsburg I believe.


GO NAVY HELICOPTERS&#8230;.JETS AND AIRPLANES ARE FOR KIDS!!!


----------



## 340pd




----------



## 340pd

340pd said:


> View attachment 1788794


OLD PIC, BUT IT'S ONE OF MY GO TO WATCHES


----------



## Metlin

340pd said:


> GO NAVY HELICOPTERS&#8230;.JETS AND AIRPLANES ARE FOR KIDS!!!


You guys still call pilots "aviators" for crying out loud.


----------



## zlocko2002

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 340pd

Metlin said:


> You guys still call pilots "aviators" for crying out loud.


Can't argue with tradition, Hoo Ya!


----------



## Metlin

340pd said:


> Can't argue with tradition, Hoo Ya!


I'll give you one thing - navy pilots who land on aircraft carriers are truly badass, especially given how short the runway is.

Those trap landings are incredibly difficult to master. And more than the pilots, the green shirts have pretty big brass.


----------



## ItnStln

Metlin said:


> Talk to an officer accessions recruiter as soon as possible. You can get your paperwork started, contingent upon your graduation. Rated slots are highly competitive, and you may need to sit in through a couple of boards before you make it. Not necessarily, but it's always good to be prepared.


I will make it a point to do that shortly. Thank you for the advice Metlin. 


340pd said:


> GO NAVY HELICOPTERS&#8230;.JETS AND AIRPLANES ARE FOR KIDS!!!


The Navy does have some of the nicest looking uniforms I think. One thing that I learned from watching JAG was what Rabbit said about "dress whites and gold wings." What is the age limit for a Naval Aviator? Is it the same as the Air Force? 


340pd said:


> View attachment 1788794


I like the Orient Ray and green zulu combination!


----------



## samael_6978

ItnStln said:


> What is the age limit for a Naval Aviator? Is it the same as the Air Force? ...


Navy and Marine Corps pilots must be between 19 and 26. I believe some waivers exist for prior service.


----------



## Mooseman

I work with a lot of military guys and G-Shock seems the one to go for on ops because if its a digital model there are not hands to pop off and the case is nigh on indestructible. I have a wide range of MIL spec watches myself and although the standard watches are fine for most stuff anything where the going gets rough then out comes my g-shock mudman.


----------



## Metlin

ItnStln said:


> The Navy does have some of the nicest looking uniforms I think. One thing that I learned from watching JAG was what Rabbit said about "dress whites and gold wings." What is the age limit for a Naval Aviator? Is it the same as the Air Force?


Yes.


----------



## Squirrelly

Metlin said:


> Talk to an officer accessions recruiter as soon as possible. You can get your paperwork started, contingent upon your graduation. Rated slots are highly competitive, and you may need to sit in through a couple of boards before you make it. Not necessarily, but it's always good to be prepared.


I'll echo the comments about not giving up... I was a direct commission in the Navy Medical Service Corps and it took me THREE applications over a couple of years to finally be picked up! But there were some uncontrollable factors, it's a crap shoot with the number of applicants versus openings. Compared to aviation, the MSC yearly quotas were quite limited and I was aiming at a very narrow field - Laboratory Officer - Less than 100 total in the entire Navy. The first time I applied, I was still in university and they said I was too early - I didn't have the qualifying Medical Technology degree yet. Second time, the next year after graduation, I was actually accepted but a couple of weeks before embarking to officer orientation at Newport, they wrote me saying the opening didn't materialize - Someone who was leaving the Navy decided to stay on. So I went to grad school and then the third try was the charm!


----------



## Squirrelly

While I'm here... There appear to be a number of pilots/aviators chiming in and I'd like to relate some experiences I had while on active duty. My father was line officer - Command communications officer in both WWII & Korean Conflict so although I was a Navy brat, I didn't have contact with aviators. When I was assigned to the NH at Whidbey Island, I ended up living on a street with a bunch of A6 & EA6B aviators. I was amazed to discover they had degrees in things like elementary education and history! I had thought they must be required to have studied stuff like avionics, aeronautic engineering, physics, etc. They were equally astounded that I was direct commissioned, got promotional credit for my graduate degree and went straight to a management position without any navy training other than an easy officer orientation program at Newport, RI. I've always wondered just how do the military services assess and qualify applicants for aviation training? With only those qualifying tests? My MSC field required very specific educational credentials and professional licensure. 

I have to relate that my uncle paid for my cousin to complete commercial airline pilot's training while he completed this degree in business at Stanford. This was during the Vietnam war and when he graduated, he walked into the Air Force recruiting office and they were somewhat taken aback by his existing experience level. But they snapped him up - And he still had to complete all Air Force training programs. Of course, he graduated at the top of his class and was given free choice of platforms to fly. He chose to fly C-141 Starlifters out of Travis to the entire Pacific and then went on the commercial when his hitch was up.


----------



## ItnStln

Squirrelly said:


> I'll echo the comments about not giving up... I was a direct commission in the Navy Medical Service Corps and it took me THREE applications over a couple of years to finally be picked up! But there were some uncontrollable factors, it's a crap shoot with the number of applicants versus openings. Compared to aviation, the MSC yearly quotas were quite limited and I was aiming at a very narrow field - Laboratory Officer - Less than 100 total in the entire Navy. The first time I applied, I was still in university and they said I was too early - I didn't have the qualifying Medical Technology degree yet. Second time, the next year after graduation, I was actually accepted but a couple of weeks before embarking to officer orientation at Newport, they wrote me saying the opening didn't materialize - Someone who was leaving the Navy decided to stay on. So I went to grad school and then the third try was the charm!


I'm very determined and am not afraid to keep trying! 


Squirrelly said:


> While I'm here... There appear to be a number of pilots/aviators chiming in and I'd like to relate some experiences I had while on active duty. My father was line officer - Command communications officer in both WWII & Korean Conflict so although I was a Navy brat, I didn't have contact with aviators. When I was assigned to the NH at Whidbey Island, I ended up living on a street with a bunch of A6 & EA6B aviators. I was amazed to discover they had degrees in things like elementary education and history! I had thought they must be required to have studied stuff like avionics, aeronautic engineering, physics, etc. They were equally astounded that I was direct commissioned, got promotional credit for my graduate degree and went straight to a management position without any navy training other than an easy officer orientation program at Newport, RI. I've always wondered just how do the military services assess and qualify applicants for aviation training? With only those qualifying tests? My MSC field required very specific educational credentials and professional licensure.
> 
> I have to relate that my uncle paid for my cousin to complete commercial airline pilot's training while he completed this degree in business at Stanford. This was during the Vietnam war and when he graduated, he walked into the Air Force recruiting office and they were somewhat taken aback by his existing experience level. But they snapped him up - And he still had to complete all Air Force training programs. Of course, he graduated at the top of his class and was given free choice of platforms to fly. He chose to fly C-141 Starlifters out of Travis to the entire Pacific and then went on the commercial when his hitch was up.


Promotional credit for grad school isn't too bad at all! Just out of curiosity, I heard MSC officers direct commission as an O-3, is that true?


----------



## Rolo Dolo

Policeman here. I'm honored to be amongst military folks. Today, as I safeguard the city, I'm wearing an O&W Kartago on an alligator bund strap. Take care and stay safe!


----------



## shiptoshore

I fly in the Navy and alternate between both of these. Some of the guys at work give me a hard time for flying with a rolex but they seem to have a hard time grasping that was what the watch was designed for. Same with the Bremont, my old squadron did a custom order and half the guys keep theirs wrapped up at home hidden somewhere safe, doesn't really make sense. Rolex hands down keeps the most accurate time but I typically fly with the Bremont more because of the timer.

I used to fly with a Fortis B-42 but sold that a few years ago.


----------



## CCJ

Did a whole deployment loving my scurfa diver in stainless steel. Just came home to this and loving it already:


----------



## zlocko2002

During my deployment


----------



## JFingers

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## JFingers

MKII Vantage today.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## wellyite

Army - wore G-shock, Navy I wore same watch and a Quartz dive watch (can't remember the make but it was cheap) and in the police I wore G-shock Gulfman and my citizen NY0040. I didn't get my obsession for watches until after I left the military.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

JFingers said:


> MKII Vantage today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Alone, unarmed and unafraid... of having both the statement in focus and the watch out of focus. In fact, the poor watch is almost out of the picture. :roll: This from a guy who takes meaningful photographs from heights most aviators will never achieve... ;-) :-d

Nice shot of a sentiment shared by many, J-Bird. :-! Fly safe.
Best,
Ron


----------



## DBeans27

I fly with a G-Shock Aviation GW3000BB-1A or the desert DW6900SD-8. Ive flown with a Hamilton Pilot Auto (not pictured) in the past but I'm not kind to watches in the jet so I wanted it to stay nice. Flown with the Luminox (Atacama) a couple times at night, did a decent job. Between gearing up and down/BFM/preflights I just prefer the Gshocks and my lack of guilt at their abuse. Cool effect losing my cranium huh? Standard wingman. "2's tumbleweed..."

Cheers.


----------



## Broadside

I used to wear G-shocks, but frankly I grew tired of wearing a cheap POS all the time...moved on to Seiko for a bit (007), then to Marathon (GSAR), now I alternate between a Seiko Tuna (Emperor or Darth) and a variety of Sinn's (mainly UX and U2). Yes, shipboard life is hard on things, but life is too short to wear craptacular watches.....my $0.02.....


----------



## CCJ

Broadside said:


> life is too short to wear craptacular watches.....


Amen brother!


----------



## outofsightoutofmind

Not everyone thinks that G-shocks are crap. And in all honesty after some of the hell people go thru to get SINN's serviced it seems they could be put in that category by some previous owners.


Broadside said:


> I used to wear G-shocks, but frankly I grew tired of wearing a cheap POS all the time...moved on to Seiko for a bit (007), then to Marathon (GSAR), now I alternate between a Seiko Tuna (Emperor or Darth) and a variety of Sinn's (mainly UX and U2). Yes, shipboard life is hard on things, but life is too short to wear craptacular watches.....my $0.02.....


----------



## Broadside

Sorry, I'm not trying to infer that G-Shocks are bad watches in any way, I went on a buying spree of them for a while, and I know that Sinn can be hit-and-miss with respect to QA and customer service; but honestly, I just got fed up with wearing a cheap(er) watch for fear of banging up a nice(er) watch that I REALLY wanted to wear.

Sort of along the lines of that old saying (paraphrased), "a ship is safest in port, but that's not what ships were built for."



outofsightoutofmind said:


> Not everyone thinks that G-shocks are crap. And in all honesty after some of the hell people go thru to get SINN's serviced it seems they could be put in that category by some previous owners.


----------



## Papichulo

I'm still in and currently as a daily wearer Citizen BM6400.


----------



## zlocko2002

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

I wear G-shocks to run around the backyard in army gear with my little god son Sonny, they can certainly handle the tough work out of being pretend soldiers 


To all those in this thread who have served their countries, Thankyou all and much respect.


----------



## outofsightoutofmind

I totally understand that. For me G-shocks have served a purpose and that is all. So do my other watches also.


Broadside said:


> Sorry, I'm not trying to infer that G-Shocks are bad watches in any way, I went on a buying spree of them for a while, and I know that Sinn can be hit-and-miss with respect to QA and customer service; but honestly, I just got fed up with wearing a cheap(er) watch for fear of banging up a nice(er) watch that I REALLY wanted to wear.
> 
> Sort of along the lines of that old saying (paraphrased), "a ship is safest in port, but that's not what ships were built for."


----------



## madkx

Rusty_Shakleford said:


> I'm wearing my Doxa 750T Sharkhunter today...


Hooah!


----------



## briang583

While on duty or deployed I wore a g shock and while off duty many other watches which constantly changed.


----------



## MarkND

I was in the USAF from 1983 - 2003. I bought this guy at the BX in 1986 for $110 and wore it for the rest of my career.









Sent from my Commodore 64


----------



## Rattttttttttt

When I was in Army(2010-2016) anyone who wore a watch it was a Gshock 70% of the time. The unit I was in was admin and a few mechanics. A lot of the time I didn’t see anyone wearing a watch at all.


----------



## Disneydave

I always wore a super light Traser (can't find a pic of it atm; basic 3 hander) mainly cause I was worried (some may say paranoid since we are talking about grams of weight) that the extra weight of a heavier watch could throw off my aim (seems silly now but didn't back then). I started wearing "heavy" watches (Speedmaster, 009, DSSD) when I started riding a desk.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry H

I wish someone admin PERSONNEL would amend the thread title. It's beginning to grate on my nerves...


----------



## zuckermania

Today I’m wearing my Chris Ward C60 quartz (with the new dial!) I got lucky and the seconds hand hits the indices. Only thing I wish is they would throw the ceramic bezel on it, but I understand needing to incentivize the automatic version.


----------



## dwaym0

Depends on if you're in the field or in garrison. In the field I wear various digital watches. Back in garrison the most luxury watch I'll wear is a Bell&Ross. I own much more expensive watches but its a happy medium between quality and ostracizing my Soldiers.


----------



## Monocrom

zuckermania said:


> Today I'm wearing my Chris Ward C60 quartz (with the new dial!) I got lucky and the seconds hand hits the indices. Only thing I wish is they would throw the ceramic bezel on it, but I understand needing to incentivize the automatic version.


For me, adding a fragile ceramic bezel onto the automatic version is a good reason to buy the quartz instead.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

just got back for a 6 month deployment, wore a Sinn 857 UTC VFR everyday.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acadian1820

TheBronze said:


> I was with the 3rd Infantry from 1985 to 1989. I bought a cheap green Timex military "style" watch that was green plastic and hand wound from the PX. I think I paid $12 for it. I also bought a wide nylon green velcro strap for it. When worn it had a piece that velcroed over the entire watch to protect it from damage. I worn that cheap watch for three and a half years on border patrol. It worked fine until one day when I was sitting at the CQ desk the crystal just popped off. After that I bought one of the first G-Shocks (DW5600C). It lasted me for ten years.




I just stumbled onto this thread and read your old post, TheBronze. Were you in the 3rd Infantry Division, or the 3d Infantry Regiment (The Old Guard)? I was in the latter and overlapped in time with your service. I too had the wide nylon strap for my cheap (digital) Timex that velcroed to my wrist and also covered the watch itself. I don't know whatever happened to that old watch, but I'm sure I eventually killed it. In the '90s I worked as a civilian with the government and traveled around the world with joint service military teams. I initially had a nice looking Timex field watch with Indiglo, but it died after the second battery change, so I bought what everyone else was wearing at that time--a G-Shock. I loved that big clunky thing and it took some serious abuse. It eventually died years later, most likely because I had the second or third battery changed for a new one at a department store and they didn't replace the gasket. A few months ago my nephew went to Marine Corps Boot Camp and for his graduation we figured he needed a G-Shock. I searched long and hard to find just the right one, and eventually settled on a model G-7900-3DR, with tide and moon data (I figured as a Marine those features might come in handy). It's a great-looking G-Shock, and even comes in OD Green (my favorite color!). I was so enamored of the watch that for my birthday my wife and kids bought me one of my own! Here's a recent photo of it, all ready for a day of (admittedly minor) abuse while squirrel hunting.


----------



## Foch

2009-2012 OIF, OEF, OND...I wore a Gshock Mudman, exclusively for the dual time zones so I could keep track of the time back home to call. On leave or dressing up, a custom Seiko Diver Industrial Watch Works did for me. That was many watches ago


----------



## Cohfindex

US Army Combat Engineer, OIF ‘03-04. Spent my 18th birthday in boot, and 19th and 20th deployed. Wore my G-Shock from high school on a belt loop to keep from having a good case of wrist rot lol. Didn’t get bitten too badly by the watch bug till I was back home and actually earning enough to even consider such a hobby.


----------



## MikeJ99

2004 oef, 2011 ond Air Force. G Shock was my go to during those times away. Now as a recruiter i stick with my Samsung gear 3 or a Seiko diver. Now I’m looking for more upscale since retirement is right around the corner!


----------



## IndiaOneSeven

Seiko SBDN013 with PDW wrist compass. Pic was taken today in Kuwait, enroute back to Afghanistan.


----------



## Rocket1991

Casio F91 - boot camp

DW290 first







ABX60 later till retirement.


----------



## dwaym0

Omega Railmaster XXL; mandatory social hour


----------



## On time on target

Like many others I had a G-Shock throughout my first years of training as we (my Watch, I and my comrade) were going through hardship, mud, water and cold. A digital Watch was a necessity for a reliable alarm, an easiness of time check and making sure I was really 15 minutes prior to any appointment my staff would order us to be. Being an artillery officer, counting the exact amount of seconds between a shot fired and the splash was crucial to our work. While on tour (Kandahar airfield aka KAF 2009-2010) there was so many clocks in the TOC that I did not need my digital Watch anymore so I went with an Oakley Holeshot (first time Oakley reference on this thread I believe). 3 years ago my wife bought me an Apple Watch witch I enjoyed a lot. It was and still is useful for PT and allowed me to discreetly go through my email and text during loooong meetings. Newly promoted and moving to an air force base and a new job where smart watches and smartphones aren't allowed I came to a conclusion that it was time for me to get a grown man's Watch. So after many readings I went for the new Railmaster, its vintage look and its capacity to be modest looking while packing a high end mechanism made it the perfect choice for me.


Wearing my Railmaster on night shift while on exercise.


----------



## CCJ

On time on target said:


> Like many others I had a G-Shock throughout my first years of training as we (my Watch, I and my comrade) were going through hardship, mud, water and cold. A digital Watch was a necessity for a reliable alarm, an easiness of time check and making sure I was really 15 minutes prior to any appointment my staff would order us to be. Being an artillery officer, counting the exact amount of seconds between a shot fired and the splash was crucial to our work. While on tour (Kandahar airfield aka KAF 2009-2010) there was so many clocks in the TOC that I did not need my digital Watch anymore so I went with an Oakley Holeshot (first time Oakley reference on this thread I believe). 3 years ago my wife bought me an Apple Watch witch I enjoyed a lot. It was and still is useful for PT and allowed me to discreetly go through my email and text during loooong meetings. Newly promoted and moving to an air force base and a new job where smart watches and smartphones aren't allowed I came to a conclusion that it was time for me to get a grown man's Watch. So after many readings I went for the new Railmaster, its vintage look and its capacity to be modest looking while packing a high end mechanism made it the perfect choice for me.
> 
> Wearing my Railmaster on night shift while on exercise.


Looks awesome, do you find that you miss the date feature? I always do when I wear a Speedmaster, but the coolest styles tend to omit it.


----------



## Perseverence

Smith & Bradley (now DEFI) Ambush.

Three timezones (one analog, two digital), stopwatch, alarm, compass, and 100M of WR.

This piece has sat in the FE seat of an C-130H2, the left and right gunner seats of an HH-60, and been present to many shoot courses.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## On time on target

CCJ said:


> Looks awesome, do you find that you miss the date feature? I always do when I wear a Speedmaster, but the coolest styles tend to omit it.


I wouldn't say I miss it, but I do sometimes have the old reflex of looking at it to check date. I then think a bit and can usually remember the date we are. It was part of my shopping process when I was comparing watches, because I tought I would miss having the date. I almost went for an Aqua Terra because of that. But that vintage look really got into me.


----------



## G-Drive

Bump !

It is an interesting thread ! Really like cockpit's photo !


----------



## Danny57




----------



## Jasper110

Danny57 said:


> View attachment 14257845


Scurfa, Omega, CWC...choose one for GADA


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## WatchCavalry

This while in the field or when I deal with the AFVs. It takes a beating without me stopping my heartbeat if i knock it, is light and comfortable.

Casio DB-36-1A


----------



## TankCommander1554

When I was in the service, I wore a G-shock solar almost exclusively. The one I took on deployment with me still works, although it doesn't hold a charge like it used to. I replaced the strap twice and fashioned a keeper out of 550 cord.


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## Reedy

I got this one at MCRD San Diego in 1997 after boot camp. I just recently cleaned it up and am wearing for the first time since 2002.


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon

a gift from my friend - worn for most of his 22years: Para Reg (5yr) & SAS (17yr)


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## dt75

Online training timer


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## colt

wore a dw5600 for the duration of my 'mandatory' service. uncommon, I know 

Sent from my ZTE A2017G using Tapatalk


----------



## carbon_dragon

I came from a military family (both Mom and Dad, though Dad was in longer -- a Marine in WWII, transitioning to the USAF as an officer and Navigator on various aircraft culminating in the B-52). I was in the USAF only about 4 years (ROTC). I wore a Seiko 6039-something, a black faced chronograph pretty much the whole time, but I wasn't flying, I just had a desk job at Cheyenne Mt at NORAD. Interesting though. The only watch I know about from my dad was the one my Mom gave him in 1968. As a navigator he needed accuracy and she bought him a GF Bulova Accutron. He beat that watch to death (literally). I got it in his estate when he died and paid a watchmaker to resurrect it (including sourcing some parts I think since it was in pieces). It was expensive, but worth it. It's a watch again today.


----------



## Burgs

*


----------



## Burgs

Thanks for the great story. That watch makes perfect sense for a navigator of that era. Strategic Air Command's expectations were very stringent and everything was literally time to the second. At that time Accutrons were the most accurate watches available.
Glad you got it up and running again. |>


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## LordBrettSinclair

Danny57 said:


> View attachment 14257845


Op Barras with a rosette? There's a dit or two there, I suspect!


----------



## sigma2chi

Wasn't allowed to have a watch in boot camp that I remember (Parris Island 98') Deployed to Iraq with a Casio Pro Trek.


----------



## AttackTimer

Orient Ray II "Raven" purchased earlier this year. It was worn frequently during my time in Japan. I should also remark this was my "catalyst" into military-purposed watch purchases.










My friend the Orient Triton I wore a few times for work. +15SPD really messed with me but she glowed all night during an overnight insert. Triton's on a tropic strap now with a better mission to tell time when I am surfing.



















The Nodus Contrail "Laguna Sand" never came off my wrist during a recent training exercise. The lume is decent but the markers are thin. Second hand gets lost into the darkness not after long. Regardless, I loved it's accuracy of +3-4SPD *A WEEK*.

One of the commanders I worked with during the exercise sported a Submariner date.










Panzera Flieger "47" worn on a Friday preparing to takeoff for the weekend. I love this watch but the non-hacking + lume disqualify it for field use ACCORDING TO ME.










On my wrist now is a STO Turtle.


----------



## AttackTimer

I goofed the post a bit. Here's one more picture with the LA toolwatch (Contrail) in action.


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## mtnmdc

As a combat medic, I wore my Seiko 6309-7290 my wife bought me (OIF 03-07) Occasionally wore my TSAR. Kosovo (90-2000) I wore a CWC G10 and a amphibian. Both gifts from Brittish and Russian Soldiers. Basic Training/AIT... green PX bought Timex.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## Georgewg

I use my Timex Ironman when playing wanna be military man.


----------



## Split-2nd

Why am I one the very few persons contributing to this thread?


----------



## charger02

About to deep fry a turkey. Happy Thanksgiving!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo4hire

Going with the SLC for turkey day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Servus

This week mostly.....


----------



## Burgs

I attended a welcome home party tonight for a US Army sergeant just returning home from Somalia. Casio G Shock.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCJ

Loving this new Navigator with sapphire crystal.


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## krznrsh

Gshock Casio DW Series All Day!

Tested in all elements and aspects of life. (Military or Civilian). Must have!


----------



## krznrsh

colt said:


> wore a dw5600 for the duration of my 'mandatory' service. uncommon, I know
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017G using Tapatalk


Still one of the most durable watch built for its price!

V/R


----------



## krznrsh

deepsea03 said:


>


What a beautiful piece!

V/R


----------



## krznrsh

krznrsh said:


> Gshock Casio DW Series All Day!
> 
> Tested in all elements and aspects of life. (Military or Civilian). Must have!


I just want to add on:

Gshock DW series 
(Regular Quartz and Solar Quartz)

Used throughout BCT, AIT Ph. I & II, Germany, TDY to Poland, Kosovo, Korea, a few CONUS.

I cannot stress this enough by far the most durable watch for a fragment of price. Other WUS members can caveat on this statement.

V/R

M.


----------



## dt75




----------



## pacifichrono




----------



## romad99

I’ve worn a few watches over the years, but I decided I really hate Suunto (Issued them as a ground guy) and I do not like pilot watches with the E6B nonsense on them. After flight school I bought and quickly sold a Citizen Nighthawk (I think a Nighthawk). Never again. I prefer plain.

Picture thread:

Top photo is the first watch I bought. I got it during TACP Tech School back in 1998. Not very practical, but I was 19 so whatever.

The second is a G-Shock model I normally wear to fly. It just plain works. That specific one I recently got for $20 as a spare.

The last picture is the first “nice” watch I bought A couple months ago. A Victorinox Maverick Chrono that I’ll wear for work or out and about.

I really want an Omega for my next timepiece.


----------



## dt75

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## msd3011

Field: G-Shock
Office: Apple Watch
Weekend: Seiko or tag
Haha


----------



## dt75

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## robncircus

This guy: Casio G Shock GD-350. Love the vibration alarm, World time, and one button countdown timer. If it was solar it'd be perfect.

Untitled by Rob Clouthier, on Flickr


----------



## Jack1775




----------



## Perseverence

Sinn EZM-12, with patches from the 176th OSS, 210th RQS, JTM course, and Water Survival School behind it.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## I29alpha

Prior AF here, now I teach military free fall.

Winfield MT2 on wrist.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Georgewg

Are the members that posted from years back still here on the forums to let us know if they are wearing the same watches that they wore back when they posted? How is your watch holding up after so many years of wearing it in the military?


----------



## dt75




----------



## Illsa Moustache

I went to USN boot in September 1988, in Orlando, FL (now long gone). We weren’t allowed to wear watches. The only non-issued item you were allowed to wear was a wedding ring. But even that was discouraged. Most wore them on their chain around their neck along with their tags.


----------



## zlocko2002

Retired Cro Air Force helicopter pilot hire. 
My "Go Anywhere Do Anything" Seiko SKX007 is with me since 2007. He survived more than 2000hrs of military flying, mountains, sea, three deployments to Afg, first weding & divorce and retirement 
Regular rotation with Omega Speedmaster & Seamaster, R. GMT Master and JLC Master Control 
Hmm... It should be named Seiko SKX007 GADA Master


----------



## enzom09

Depends on the day, but this most recently.

Edit: oof medium quality sure came out bad this time around on tapatalk...









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Meanwhile....









Innovation – Edwards ALS pioneers AF smart watch effort to help future leaders be better f


The Ellington Airman Leadership School is pioneering the use of smart watches in an innovative Air Force effort to train tomorrow’s leaders to be more efficient, effective and ready in a realm of



www.edwards.af.mil













Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## dt75

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Meanwhile....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Innovation – Edwards ALS pioneers AF smart watch effort to help future leaders be better f
> 
> 
> The Ellington Airman Leadership School is pioneering the use of smart watches in an innovative Air Force effort to train tomorrow’s leaders to be more efficient, effective and ready in a realm of
> 
> 
> 
> www.edwards.af.mil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


Jeez. I'm glad my time is almost up.


----------



## Burgs

I own a Garmin Fenix 6 Pro. I like it a lot and the GPS features are really cool. But, one of the known issues with the various Garmin watches is that the Heart Rate Monitor is wildly inaccurate. Unlike other brands of smart watch, Garmin can't make their HRM feature work. Garmin says that if one needs an genuine heart rate measurement, to use their optional bluetooth chest strap feature.
Also, I've read on various forums that the steps counting feature, when measured by testers using actual steps counted, has found to be inaccurate by a wide margin also. 

The point of all this, is that if these guys are relying on the Garmin's HRM or other features for their fun and games with watches class, then they're building their program around fictional data.


----------



## Perseverence

Burgs said:


> I own a Garmin Fenix 6 Pro. I like it a lot and the GPS features are really cool. But, one of the known issues with the various Garmin watches is that the Heart Rate Monitor is wildly inaccurate. Unlike other brands of smart watch, Garmin can't make their HRM feature work. Garmin says that if one needs an genuine heart rate measurement, to use their optional bluetooth chest strap feature.
> Also, I've read on various forums that the steps counting feature, when measured by testers using actual steps counted, has found to be inaccurate by a wide margin also.
> 
> The point of all this, is that if these guys are relying on the Garmin's HRM or other features for their fun and games with watches class, then they're building their program around fictional data.


Interesting - my various Insinct models have been right on target when I've had the opportunity to compare them to something else.

Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75

Navy Exchange has the no-date Zodiac Super Sea Wolf for $880, no tax. US Military and Veterans only though (must create an account if you don't have one, and any branch can buy, Air Force, Army, USMC)

MIGHT JUST BE A ONE DAY THING SO JUMP ON IT






Zodiac Super Sea Wolf Watch | Men's Watches | Accessories - Shop Your Navy Exchange - Official Site


Zodiac Super Sea Wolf Watch




www.mynavyexchange.com


----------



## Burgs

Perseverence said:


> Interesting - my various Insinct models have been right on target when I've had the opportunity to compare them to something else.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


My experience with my Garmin Instinct (a very nice watch) , my Fenix 6 Pro and the 3 Fenix 6 models my son has used (He's an EMS supervisor) whilst trying to find one with an accurate HRM, mirrors what the various comments on the Garmin Forum indicate. If you need an accurate heart rate reading, use the blue tooth chest strap accessory. At times my Garmins, when tested against the PulseOx thingy my doctor recommended, are dead on, but on most occasions they are not, and in many other instances they have been up to 50 bpm off. That said, I still really like my Garmins, and since the HRM function is unreliable, I turn it off to extend battery life.
A comment I've also often read is that if one wants an accurate HRM, then buy an Apple Watch. Those comments usually come from kids that don't realize that there a lot of folks who would rather strap a dog turd to their wrist than be seen wearing an Apple Watch. So, trying to 'splain it to them is a waste of keyboard strokes.


----------



## dt75




----------



## dt75




----------



## Sonoran_Tj

My daily right now is a Tudor Black Bay 58. I have a Garmin Fenix 3HR for PT and sometimes in the field, but its too bulky for all-day wear and a smartwatch is inconvenient for some stuff I do.


----------



## dt75

Sonoran_Tj said:


> My daily right now is a Tudor Black Bay 58. I have a Garmin Fenix 3HR for PT and sometimes in the field, but its too bulky for all-day wear and a smartwatch is inconvenient for some stuff I do.
> 
> View attachment 16366778


Looks great with all the different colors somehow complimenting each other.


----------



## dt75

My most recent acquisition


----------



## Jack1775

I normally wear my Sub, but occasionally the Rangeman is called into action


----------



## runhmc

Jack1775 said:


> I normally wear my Sub, but occasionally the Rangeman is called into action


Oohhrahhh! Thank you for your service!


----------



## wav3rhythm

BrianThomas said:


> Typically the most popular field watches for military are the ones that are inexpensive and readily available in the military px clothing and sales and shopettes. Timex Ironman and G Shocks being the most popular. I wore a Timex Ironman during my time in service and in Iraq back in 2003.


Same here. I had a Suunto back in 2007 that was bulky and I didn’t have a use for the altimeter. Ended up buying a Timex Ironman in Kuwait on the way to Iraq and it became my field watch for 12 or so years until it finally gave out. I’d wear a Tag F1 or Omega Speedmaster in garrison, but that Timex was great in the field.


----------

